# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #3725 Klarabel, Ιλιον

## klarabel

Νέος κόμβος στο Ιλιον.
Εξοπλισμός : ταρατσο-pc με Pentium III 550Mhz 512MB RAM , HDD 3,2GB Mikrotik και pci to minipci adapter (4πλό), με 4 x CM9.
Edit - .

*Ο κόμβος klarabel #3725 μέχρι σήμερα 26-4-2007 έχει ώς εξής:*


*Backbone Links*

1. ΒΒLink με Stranger # 11465 σε 802.11a

Εξοπλισμός : CM9 - Πιάτο 80cm Gilbertini - Feeder Nvak - Aircom+

2. ΒΒLink με Trackman # 2379 σε 802.11a

Εξοπλισμός : CM9 - Πιάτο 80cm Gilbertini - Feeder Nvak - Aircom+

3. ΒΒLink με Space # 6506 σε 802.11a

Εξοπλισμός : CM9 - Πιάτο 80cm Gilbertini - Feeder Nvak - Aircom+

4. ΒΒLink με Artist # 7337 σε 802.11a

Εξοπλισμός : CM9 - Πιάτο 80cm Gilbertini - Feeder Nvak - Aircom+

5. ΒΒLink με Fengi # 12088 σε 802.11a

Εξοπλισμός : CM9 - Πιάτο 80cm Gilbertini - Feeder Nvak - Aircom+

6. ΒΒLink με Sv1efo # 7411 σε 802.11a

Εξοπλισμός : CM9 - Πιάτο 80cm Gilbertini - Feeder Nvak - Aircom+

7. ΒΒLink με Nikpet # 1397 σε 802.11a

Εξοπλισμός : CM9 - Πιάτο 80cm Gilbertini - Feeder Nvak - Aircom+

8. ΒΒLink με Selete # 2720 σε 802.11a

Εξοπλισμός : CM9 - Πιάτο 80cm Gilbertini - Feeder Nvak - Aircom+

9. ΒΒLink με Mivec # 13993 σε 802.11a

Εξοπλισμός : CM9 - Πιάτο 80cm Gilbertini - Feeder Nvak - Aircom+


*Router*

Pentium 4 2.0 GHz, 512MB Ram, HD:3,2GB
PCI -> MiniPCI 4πλό X 2 + 2
8 x CM9 + 2 senao 
Mikrotik 2.9.27

*Access Point*

Wireless Linksys WRT54GS ( DD-WRT firmware),
Omni Netgear 8db , Aircom+
με ανοικτό DHCP και ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στο AWMN και στην ADSL μου (χωρίς κατάχρηση της δεύτερης ...εννοείται).

----------


## klarabel

Καλησπέρα, ενδιαφέρομαι εγώ για να κάνουμε λινκ, έχουμε καλή οπτική από ότι βλέπω, σου έχω στείλει pm.  ::  

Υ.Γ. Πώς θα κλείσει αυτό το thread αν δεν κάνουμε ένα post ρε παιδιά, εν ανάγκη έστω και με λίγο αυτοσαρκασμό. 

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους !!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## alasondro

::   ::  

καλή χρονιά και καλά links!!

----------


## yang

Έγραψες....  ::  
Καλή χρονιά, και καλά links..

----------


## b-boy

χαχααχ ωραιος  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στα επόμενα link σου.... παλιέ ερασιτέχνη στα FM.
Κώστας

----------


## klarabel

> Καλησπέρα, ενδιαφέρομαι εγώ για να κάνουμε λινκ, έχουμε καλή οπτική από ότι βλέπω, σου έχω στείλει pm.


Επιτέλους , έγινε τελικά πραγματικότητα. Ε μα πιά καιρός ήταν.......  ::

----------


## ntrits

Ετσι να ανεβαινεις!!! γιατί πεσμένο σε έιχα ακουσει τελευταία!!!

----------


## klarabel

Νίκο το πιάτο περιμένω να με ...σερβίρεις. Θέλω ένα περιποιημένο, γιαλισμένο και .........καβουρντισμένο λίνκ.

----------


## klarabel

Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και απο αυτό το βήμα στον Γιάννη (AIVAnet #11442) για την υπομονή του και την βοήθεια του για να βγεί αυτό το "out of the blue" link. 
Πρέπει να ομολογήσω οτι δεν περίμενα να βγεί τόσο καλό λίνκ.
Στο πνεύμα όμως της κοινότητας του AWMN, και της συνεργασίας όλα είναι εφικτά τελικά.  ::  
Πάμε για τα υπόλοιπα.............!!

----------


## senius

Μεγάλε Κώστα μπράβο.
Μην κολλάς,......... εχεις καλά φιλαράκια μαζί σου!!!

----------


## ntrits

Αντε να σε χαίρομαι....
Ακόμα ξάγρυπνος για link?

----------


## senius

> Αντε να σε χαίρομαι....
> Ακόμα ξάγρυπνος για link?


Με ζώνουν τα θηρία, οπως και σε σένα klarabel.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ntrits

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ntrits
> 
> Αντε να σε χαίρομαι....
> Ακόμα ξάγρυπνος για link?
> 
> 
> Με ζώνουν τα θηρία, οπως και σε σένα klarabel. :lol: :lol: :lol:


τα θηρία ή τα φίδια?????

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ntrits
> 
> ...



Εγώ πάντος βρέ παιδιά κοιμάμαι ήσυχος το βράδυ, δεν ξέρω άλλοι, πάντως ο klarabel καλά θα πάει απο link σε συντομο χρονικό διάστημα,* υπογραφή senius!!*

----------


## senius

Αλλωστε Ithaca-1 (#9486) μην ξεχνας, τα traffic μας εχουν καποιο κοινό.
Ψάξε το λίγο στο forum!  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Παιδιά σιγά - σιγά δεν σας προλαβαίνω...........
........σας ευχαριστώ όμως για τις φιλοφρονήσεις σας.  ::

----------


## ntrits

> Παιδιά σιγά - σιγά δεν σας προλαβαίνω...........
> ........σας ευχαριστώ όμως για τις φιλοφρονήσεις σας. :lol:


Αντε για ύπνο!!!!!!!!!!!! έχεις δουλια αύριο

----------


## klarabel

Δεν το πιστεύω ρε ....νυχτοπούλι τέτοια ώρα.....
Νάνι ...γρήγορα......εχεις αγώνα αυριο.!!!!!!

----------


## Stranger

Aντε klarabel, βάλε εσύ το ένα σκαλί να βάλω και εγώ άλλο ένα να πάμε .........ψηλότερα. Αντε να αναβαθμιζόμαστε.....  ::

----------


## klarabel

*Ο κόμβος klarabel #3725 μέχρι σήμερα 26-3-2007 έχει ώς εξής:
*

*Backbone Links*

1. ΒΒLink με Stranger # 11465 σε 802.11a

Εξοπλισμός : CM9 - Πιάτο 80cm Gilbertini - Feeder Nvak - Aircom+

2. ΒΒLink με AIVAnet # 11442 σε 802.11a

Εξοπλισμός : CM9 - Πιάτο 80cm Gilbertini - Feeder Nvak - Aircom+

3. ΒΒLink με Space # 6506 σε 802.11a

Εξοπλισμός : CM9 - Πιάτο 80cm Gilbertini - Feeder Nvak - Aircom+


*Router*

Pentium III 550MHz, 512MB Ram, HD:3,2GB 
PCI -> MiniPCI 4πλό
4 x CM9
Mikrotik 2.9.27

*Access Point*

Wireless Linksys WRT54GS ( DD-WRT firmware),
Omni Netgear 10db , Aircom+
με ανοικτό DHCP και ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στο AWMN και στην ADSL μου (χωρίς κατάχρηση της δεύτερης ...εννοείται).

Aκριβώς ίδια κατάσταση είναι και στον κόμβο Stranger #11465 χωρίς ΑΡ.
Και στους 2 κόμβους υπάρχουν ακόμα απο 2 if's διαθέσιμα.

Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και έτοιμα if's από άλλους κόμβους με τους οποίους μπορούμε να βγάλουμε καλά και σχετικά κοντά και σταθερά λίνκ.
Για να γίνει αυτό χρειάζεται συνεργασία. Επειδή φαίνεται μια αναδιοργάνωση κάποιων λίνκ που γνωρίζω, νομίζω ότι το άριστο αποτέλεσμα μπορεί να επιτευχθεί έπειτα απο την συνεργασία όλων μας.
Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω τους κόμβους με τους οποίους πρέπει απο κοινού να γίνει μιά συνάντηση για να έχουμε το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα:
*
klarabel, Stranger, ntrits , gortin, gas, kapo, shark (NikosAEI), Lionheart, ttel (acoul), foobar, Izinet, rabbitHole, infosat2*,  και εν πάση περιπτώσει και όποιος άλλος ενδιαφέρεται, για να οργανωθούν καλύτερα νέα λίνκ και να ανακατενεμηθούν παλαιότερα και προβληματικά. 
Νομίζω ότι είναι αυτονόητο σε όλους ότι αν δεν βγαίνει ένα λίνκ σωστά δεν χρειάζεται ισχύ ....αλλαγή χρειάζεται. Αυτό όμως χωρίς συνεργασία δεν γίνεται. Εγώ λοιπόν βάζω την ιδέα ....το πού και πότε θα το αποφασίσουμε από κοινού. Αυτά....πρός το παρόν, ακούω γνώμες !!!!!

Φιλικά Κώστας - klarabel #3725

----------


## senius

Μπράβο βρέ Κώστα για την πρωτοβουλία που πήρες, οτι χρειάζεσαι εδώ είμαι για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια.

----------


## ntrits

Μετέφερε το στο meeting μηνός, και βάλε και τον izinet στη λίστα.
Αν δεν βγαίνει άκρη μιλάμε μ όλους και τηλεφωνικά.

----------


## klarabel

> Μπράβο βρέ Κώστα για την πρωτοβουλία που πήρες, οτι χρειάζεσαι εδώ είμαι για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια.


Γιατί νομίζεις ότι δεν σε συμπεριέλαβα στην λίστα; Σε όποια συνάντηση, θεωρώ ότι είσαι μέσα Κόοοτσοοοο .....(και με Θανάση εννοείται) !!!




> Μετέφερε το στο meeting μηνός, και βάλε και τον izinet στη λίστα.


...και έλεγα τι ξέχασα...
ΟΚ Νικ

----------


## antony++

Πολύ καλή ιδέα. Να καθιερωθεί κιόλας το meeting!

----------


## senius

> Γιατί νομίζεις ότι δεν σε συμπεριέλαβα στην λίστα; Σε όποια συνάντηση, θεωρώ ότι είσαι μέσα Κόοοτσοοοο .....(και με Θανάση εννοείται) !!!


Συνάντηση, εννοείς όπως αυτή στο Γκάζι ? 

Γιατί αν γίνει τέτοια συνάντηση, αντί να βγάλουμε νέα link, *θα κόψουμε* και αυτά που έχουμε.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gortin

Και ο Gortin μέσα! Το ένα από Stranger κατοχυρωμένο!

----------


## klarabel

> Και ο Gortin μέσα! Το ένα από Stranger κατοχυρωμένο!


Παντελή μίλησα σήμερα με τον Κώστα. Δεν σε έχω ξεχάσει, απλά έλειπε ΣΚ, ο φίλος.....ΟΚ 
Αλλά με ομαδική δουλειά είναι καλύτερα......και είμαστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.

P.S Ασχετο........
Παιδιά στο Forum-Server πρέπει κάποιος να γυρίσει τους ......δείκτες μιά ώρα μπροστά !!!!.

----------


## Gortin

Τι λέτε για καφεδάκι ένα απόγευμα μεσοβδόμαδα (Περιστέρι πχ) για τη θεωρία, και ΣΚ υλοποιήσεις στην πράξη;

----------


## Space

καλησπερα

μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα σκαναρω να δω αν σε πιανω για να βγαλουμε ΒΒ
στο wind ειδα οτι εχουμε καλη οπτικη οπως και στις photos σου

ελπιζω να βγει με το καλο  ::

----------


## klarabel

> καλησπερα
> 
> μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα σκαναρω να δω αν σε πιανω για να βγαλουμε ΒΒ
> στο wind ειδα οτι εχουμε καλη οπτικη οπως και στις photos σου
> 
> ελπιζω να βγει με το καλο


Πια βδομάδα .....!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

*Με γειά το νέο μας link !!!!!!!!!*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Αλλο ένα λίνκ έκλεισε προς Γαλάτσι....

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
>  Γιατί νομίζεις ότι δεν σε συμπεριέλαβα στην λίστα; Σε όποια συνάντηση, θεωρώ ότι είσαι μέσα Κόοοτσοοοο .....(και με Θανάση εννοείται) !!!
> 
> 
> Συνάντηση, εννοείς όπως αυτή στο Γκάζι ? 
> 
> Γιατί αν γίνει τέτοια συνάντηση, αντί να βγάλουμε νέα link, *θα κόψουμε* και αυτά που έχουμε.


όταν έλεγα να το καθιερώσουμε μία φορά το μήνα,με κοροιδεύατε...αντε λοιπόν οργανώστε το εσείς το επόμενο και είμαι μέσα....Αντε σύντομα....
περιμένω.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ntrits

Αντε Καλορίζικοι....μεγάλη κίνηση η περιοχή!!! μπράβο παιδιά.



(Βάλε timers!!!!!!!!)

----------


## tzila

> όταν έλεγα να το καθιερώσουμε μία φορά το μήνα,με κοροιδεύατε...αντε λοιπόν οργανώστε το εσείς το επόμενο και είμαι μέσα....Αντε σύντομα....
> περιμένω.....


Άκουσα meeting ???Άκουσα οινοποσίες ???Ημερομηνία δεν άκουσα !!!!
Ποιός θα προτείνει πού και πότε (εκτός του Νίκου που το πρότεινε την πρώτη φορά )

----------


## Space

με γεια το νεο μας λινκ που βγηκε μονο σε 2 ωρες...
τι να πει κανεις για μας.
ειμαστε αστερια. aahahahahahha

καλα να ειμαστε και να χουμε πολυ traffic
αντε καληνυχτες  ::

----------


## aivanet

Καλοριζικο το νεο Link  :: 


Περιμένω Trafic  ::

----------


## gas

Καλοριζικο και απο μενα,
ο πιο γρηγορος κερδιζει.....

οσο για λινκ που λεγαμε αφου δεν γινοταν τι να κανουμε δεν πειραζει,
αυτο που μετραει ειναι η καλη διαθεση για συνεργασια.
Προσπαθησε το με τον izinet αν βγει θα ειναι πολυ καλο για την περιοχη.

----------


## Stranger

Μόλις βγήκε και το νέο λίνκ Stranger #11465 - Gortin #9673.
Ευχαριστούμε όσους βοήθησαν για το λίνκ. !!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Το *traffic* ανέβηκε.!!
Κάποιοι θα το γλεντήσουν σήμερα.

Και πάλι μπράβο στην ομάδα.
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## RpMz

Καλά traffic και απο εμένα με πολλά mbps  ::  

Και ενα trace απο την μακρινή Κερατέα  ::  
Φτοιάχτε και κανα DNS να ξέρουμε απο που περνάμε  ::  



```
Tracing route to 10.30.56.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw.rpmz.awmn [10.70.115.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-rpmz.polinux.awmn [10.70.115.70]
  3     3 ms     2 ms     4 ms  gw-polinux.diamantis.awmn [10.66.178.101]
  4     5 ms    18 ms     2 ms  gw-diamantis.donalt.awmn [10.66.178.97]
  5    20 ms     3 ms    16 ms  gw-donalt.miap.awmn [10.66.180.246]
  6     9 ms    30 ms     4 ms  gw-miap.spidercode.awmn [10.69.216.241]
  7     9 ms     5 ms     5 ms  gw-spidercode.rf.awmn [10.72.238.225]
  8    25 ms    20 ms    17 ms  gw-rf.panoramix.awmn [10.72.238.246]
  9    36 ms    29 ms     6 ms  gw-panoramix.trackman.awmn [10.21.127.133]
 10    28 ms    40 ms     8 ms  10.35.161.234
 11    41 ms    10 ms    26 ms  10.30.56.1

Trace complete.
```

----------


## bedrock

Φτιάξτε και dns ρε παιδιά...Τι trace είναι αυτά...  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

> Καλά traffic και απο εμένα με πολλά mbps


Σ' ευχαριστώ Γιάννη !!! Πρόσεχε τους πελάτες σου....με στοργή και προδέρμ !!!




> Φτιάξτε και dns ρε παιδιά...Τι trace είναι αυτά...


Ολα είναι υπό έλεγχο.
Που είσαι Γιώργη; Χάθηκες και απο το MSN.......
Περίμενα να βρεθούμε για εκείνο το Duron........υπάρχει ακόμα ;

----------


## noisyjohn

Καλορίζικοι παιδιά, πάντα δημιουργικοί και δραστήριοι  ::  




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> όταν έλεγα να το καθιερώσουμε μία φορά το μήνα,με κοροιδεύατε...αντε λοιπόν οργανώστε το εσείς το επόμενο και είμαι μέσα....Αντε σύντομα....
> περιμένω.....     
> 
> 
> Άκουσα meeting ???Άκουσα οινοποσίες ???Ημερομηνία δεν άκουσα !!!!
> Ποιός θα προτείνει πού και πότε (εκτός του Νίκου που το πρότεινε την πρώτη φορά )


meeting +++ 

ημερομηνία να βλέπω

----------


## bedrock

Έλα Κώστα αρχηγέ μου!! Υπάρχει ακόμη!

----------


## Gortin

Κώστα,

Οι προσπάθειες για το voip μέχρι τώρα άκαρπες.  ::  
Εμένα πάντως είναι εντάξει. 

Αν δεν βρείς τρόπο να το φτιάξεις, μπορούμε να μιλάμε με μορς ανοιγοκλείνοντας το link...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tzila

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tzila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ...


Λοιπόν προτείνω να βγεί με το καλό το Πάσχα ( είναι μέρες οικογενειακές  ::  ) , και μετά το οργανώνουμε . Έχουμε πολλά να πούμε .....και να πιούμε !!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Το ρουτέρι εμφάνιζε σημάδια κόπωσης από χτές. Πρίν λίγο το βρήκα ..ξάπλα, είναι down. Εχω καλέσει ....το ΕΚΑΒ. 
Ελπίζω αν όχι σήμερα, αύριο να έχει αποκατασταθεί...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

UP και πάλι !!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Το λίνκ με AIVAnet #11442 προσωρινά down, ....λόγω αλλαγής πιάτων !!!!!  ::

----------


## izinet

θα στησουμε κομβο στον ηρακλη??  ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

αντε κωστα σαββατοκυριακο εχουμε δουλεια  ::

----------


## klarabel

> θα στησουμε κομβο στον ηρακλη??


Το ένα άκρο θα το εξασφαλίσω Ισίδωρε, το άλλο βρές !!!!!!
Πλησιάζουμε όλο και πιό κοντά. Σύντομα θα βγεί και νέος κόμβος πιό κοντά σας.  ::   :: 




> αντε κωστα σαββατοκυριακο εχουμε δουλεια


Αυτό προσπαθώ Παναγιώτη, τρέχω για να τα ετοιμάσω μέχρι το ΣΚ, (και την αλλαγή του router.)

----------


## senius

> Αυτό προσπαθώ Παναγιώτη, τρέχω για να τα ετοιμάσω μέχρι το ΣΚ, (και την αλλαγή του router.)


Κώστα αν δεν προλαβαίνεις ... είμαι κι εγώ εδώ γιά βοήθεια, μπορώ να σου έρθω μετά το meetinκ της Κυριακής στο Γκάζι, *...alfadia....* το πολύ πολύ να βγάλουμε link με το φεγγάρι.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Κατ αρχην να ευχαριστησω τον κωστα klarabel για την βοηθεια του να συνδεθω στον κομβο του.
Και να σας πω πως ειμαι και εγω εδω για οτι βοηθεια χρεαστει. Αρκει να βρεθει χρονος απο τις 2 δουλειες που κανω.

----------


## koum6984

αυτα ειναι 
κοιτα κοσμος που μαζευτηκε 
της πουτ@ν@ς θα γινει στην ταρατσα
κωστα ετοιμασε τα υλικα και εχεις βοηθεια απο ολους μας.  ::

----------


## spyros_28

Παιδια μπορει να μην ξερω πολλα πραγματα αλλα εαν θελετε και 2 χερακια ακομα πειτε μου ποτε και που μηπως μπορω και ερθω για βοηθεια.

----------


## fengi1

Και αργοτερα αν χρειαστει μπορει να βγει και κανα καλο Link και απο εμενα λογω υψους. 

Γεροβουνο.

Βλεπω τα παντα απο εδω πανω.  ::

----------


## klarabel

> ... είμαι κι εγώ εδώ γιά βοήθεια, μπορώ να σου έρθω μετά το meetinκ της Κυριακής στο Γκάζι, *...alfadia....* το πολύ πολύ να βγάλουμε link με το φεγγάρι.   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spyros_28
> 
> Παιδια μπορει να μην ξερω πολλα πραγματα αλλα εαν θελετε και 2 χερακια ακομα πειτε μου ποτε και που μηπως μπορω και ερθω για βοηθεια.
> ...


...........έτσι παίζεται το παιχνίδι !!!!! Αυτό είναι το AWMN. 
Ενα θερμό ευχαριστώ για όλους  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Θα σας ενημερώσω με pm. Αντώνη καλώς ήλθες. Εδώ είμαστε όλοι μια παρέα, μια ομάδα, αλλά τι ομάδα ...............????  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

.........

----------


## RpMz

Κεντράρετε τα link με πηξίδα, να δείτε ποσο ωραία είναι  ::  
Ούτε ήλιος, ούτε φεγγάρι χρειάζεται  ::

----------


## fengi1

Πολυ μ αρεσει εδω.  ::  

Χρονο απ οτην δουλεια , και χωρο στην ταρατσα για LInk θελω  ::  

Κωστα προσεξα το πρωι στο dc++ οτι επερνες ρεμπετικα απο το σερβερ μου.

Πολυ μου αρεσε αυτο. Τα 8500 ρεμπετικα που εχω στο dc++ θα πιασουν τοπο  ::

----------


## fengi1

Στο wind μπηκαν Ταρατσο - φωτο  :: 

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=12088


Εχω καλη θεα τελικα....

----------


## ryloth

Κώστα έχω 3 υποψήφιους πελάτες
είναι πίο κοντά στον χρήστο(nikpet)
αλλά δέν θέλω να τους ρίξω εκεί 
έχει ήδη πολύ κόσμο.

Ίσως μέσα στο σ/κ προλάβουμε να σκανάρουμε,
εάν σε πιάνω καλά θα σου φορτώσω μερικούς  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Στο wind μπηκαν Ταρατσο - φωτο 
> 
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=12088
> 
> 
> Εχω καλη θεα τελικα....


Προσπάθησα να δώ απο τις φωτό, πως με βλέπεις αλλά μάλλον δεν έχεις βγάλει πρός εμένα. Οπως επίσης Αντώνη, δεν βλέπω σε καμία φωτό τις κεραίες της Ραδιοφωνίας. 
Ενα είναι σίγουρο όμως, ότι έχεις πολύ καλές δυνατότητες για λίνκ. 




> Κώστα έχω 3 υποψήφιους πελάτες
> είναι πίο κοντά στον χρήστο(nikpet)
> αλλά δέν θέλω να τους ρίξω εκεί 
> έχει ήδη πολύ κόσμο.
> 
> Ίσως μέσα στο σ/κ προλάβουμε να σκανάρουμε,
> εάν σε πιάνω καλά θα σου φορτώσω μερικούς


Welcome!!!
Πελαααααααατεεεες μου....καλοί μου άνθρωποι. (Βέγγος) !! 
Μέσα στο ΣΚ εκτός απροόπτου θα γίνει και κάποια αναδιοργάνωση σε ιστό και ΑΡ και κάποια ολιγόωρη διακοπή ενδεχόμενα, θα ενημερώσω όμως.  ::

----------


## senius

Κώστα δεν το κάνεις το άλλο ΣΚ να ειμαι κι εγώ μαζί σου .... γιατί αυτό δεν μπορώ απ΄οτι ξέρεις ?

----------


## fengi1

Θελω ενα feeder στα 2,4 Ghz. Αν παιζει κανα περισευμα με καλωδιο D-LINK Pigtail R-SMA , N-TYPE το θελω , για να μην τρεχω στο κεντρο να το αγορασω.

----------


## klarabel

Oταν η ΔΕΗ μ@λ@κ%$^ται, o κόμβος down λόγω απροειδοποίητης διακοπής !!!! 
Πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε και φωτοβολταϊκά, αιολική, γαιοθερμία ...???  ::   ::  :
Υπομονή......το ups θέλει μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου, τά παιξαν οι δικές του, είναι και αρκετό καιρό πάνω !!!!

----------


## Trackman

ups Κώστα

----------


## klarabel

Λοιπόν ένα σύντομο follow up για τα τεκταινόμενα του κόμβου τις τελευταίες μέρες.
Το λίνκ Klarabel - AIVAnet όπως επίσης και το λίνκ Trackman - Artist το τελευταίο διάστημα παρουσίαζαν προβλήματα, έτσι σε τυχαίο scan και χωρίς καμμία μετακίνηση πιάτων, έπαιξε πολύ καλά το link Trackman - Klarabel ώς έχει, και εξακολουθεί να παίζει ..άψογα. 
Ετσι λοιπόν 2 λίνκ από δύο γειτονικά σε δύο άλλα αντίστοιχα γειτονικά link έγινε ένα, και συμφωνήθηκε να γίνει και το λίνκ Klarabel - Artist που έιναι και πιό λογικό, και που υπό προυποθέσεις ..θα μπορούσε να ήταν και Ethernet.
Αλλα δύο ακόμα νέα λίνκ πρόκειται να δοκιμαστούν αυτές τις μέρες μόλις στηθεί και ο νέος Router με Quagga (και μπεί και μεγαλύτερο πιάτο 110cm πρός Trackman).
To ένα με noc-lab #6236 - Θοδωρή (και την βοήθεια του Παναγιώτη - koum6984) και το άλλο με τον Αντώνη - fengi (client σε μένα, και με τουλάχιστον 2-3 λίνκ για αρχή).
Παράλληλα σήμερα - αύριο θα μπεί και Quagga στον κόμβο Stranger όπου χθές με τον Τάσο - Β52 κάναμε και το τελευταίο λίνκ (πρός το παρόν)!!!!
Αυτά ......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## izinet

super!!
Θα παμε σημερα στου ηρακλη να κανουμε καμια δοκιμη..?

----------


## klarabel

> super!!
> Θα παμε σημερα στου ηρακλη να κανουμε καμια δοκιμη..?


Για να μην σου πώ Ισίδωρε ότι το σκέφτομαι για 2 κανονικά λίνκ να περάσει και λίγο traffic για να τον κάνω Αχ και Βαχ τον Hercules.
Σίγουρα όμως πρέπει προηγουμένως να κάνουμε το σχετικό scan μας σε Β για να δούμε τι ....ψάρια πιάνει. 
Σήμερα όμως μάλλον χλωμό το βλέπω. Αύριο το μεσημέρι....μιλάμε.  ::

----------


## izinet

ok!

----------


## klarabel

Για λίγο down ...αλλαγή CF με Quagga.

----------


## klarabel

Quagga up and ...running!!  ::

----------


## ririco

Μωρε μπραβο !
Καλα με εχεις εντυπωσιασει ποτε τα εκανες τα λινκ ρε θηριο  ::  ?
Αντε να τα εκατοστησεις  ::

----------


## klarabel

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη.
Με το συνάδελφό σου Δημήτρη ειδικά, που δεν περίμενα να βγάλουμε λίνκ και όμως ήταν απο τα πρώτα και το πιό σταθερό.
Εδώ και καιρό δεν έχω δεί κάποιο πόστ απο τα γειτονάκια μου, Γιάννης - Πέτρος - Αρης. Τί έγινε; 
Κάποτε υπήρχαν και κάποια meeting Ιλιον - Πετρούπολη...πολύ πεσμένα τα βλέπω τα πράγματα τελευταία.  ::  
Αρης (artist) είσαι εδώ ; Κάτι είχαμε πεί τηλεφωνικά, ακόμα περιμένω να με πάρεις τηλέφωνο ή έστω ένα pm. 
Είδομεν .....  ::

----------


## bananaman

Φίλε klarabel μήπως μπορείς να μου δώσεις IPs,Subnet Mask και Default Gateway γιατί σε πιάνω και λέω μήπως μπορώ να ξελαφρώσω το δόλιο nikpet...  ::  

Μπορεί και να χρειαστεί στόχευση εκ νέου αλλά κάνε ένα ψυχικό για να μπορέσω να κάνω δοκιμές παρέα με τον STAM.

----------


## klarabel

> Φίλε klarabel μήπως μπορείς να μου δώσεις IPs,Subnet Mask και Default Gateway γιατί σε πιάνω και λέω μήπως μπορώ να ξελαφρώσω το δόλιο nikpet...  .


Εχεις pm.!!!  ::

----------


## ririco

> Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη.
> Με το συνάδελφό σου Δημήτρη ειδικά, που δεν περίμενα να βγάλουμε λίνκ και όμως ήταν απο τα πρώτα και το πιό σταθερό.
> Κάποτε υπήρχαν και κάποια meeting Ιλιον - Πετρούπολη...πολύ πεσμένα τα βλέπω τα πράγματα τελευταία.  
> Είδομεν .....


Οντως εχουμε χαθει.Εχω αλλαξει και ωραριο και ειμαι απογευμα εδω και 5 μηνες.
Πρεπει να κανονισουμε καμια Κυριακη μεσημερι να βρεθουμε.

----------


## koum6984

κωστα 
πολυχρονος
οτι επιθυμεις

----------


## tzila

Κώστα χρόνια πολλά με ευτυχία και πάντα με υγεία ...
Πολύχρονος και με πολλά-πολλά link's και traffic  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ririco

Χρονια πολλα και απο εμενα!!!
Οτι επιθυμεις φιλαρακι...

----------


## klarabel

Αγαπητοί φίλοι σας ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω με τις καλύτερες ευχές και σκέψεις μου.
Να ευχαριστήσω από αυτό το βήμα και όλους, όσους τηλεφωνικά ή με τα μηνύματα τους με θυμήθηκαν.

Τέλος θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω σε όλους σας ένα μήνυμα που πήρα πρίν λίγο :

*Χρόνια πολλά, γιατί η ..ποσότητα μετράει !!
Χρόνια καλά, γιατί η ...ποιότητα αξίζει !!
Χρόνια τρελά, γιατί .....αυτά είναι που μένουν !!!*

Υ.Γ. Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες (..ουσες ).  ::

----------


## klarabel

Εγινε αλλαγή (αύξηση) στην χωρητικότητα και κατ' επέκταση στην αυτονομία του ups του κόμβου με προσθήκη εξωτερικών μπαταριών, thanx to fengi (Αντώνης - #1208 :: .
Με καλώδια που είναι εξωτερικά τώρα (τρύπημα στο σασί του ups) είναι πολύ πιό εύκολος ο έλεγχος και η αλλαγή των μπαταριών.  ::

----------


## B52

Θελει λιγο προσοχη το ολο θεμα και καλο ειναι τις μπαταριες να τις εχεις εξω απο το χωρο που εισαι και εσυ. (Valis 2007  ::  )

----------


## noisyjohn

Ε, βάλε και κανένα gas detector εκεί κοντά ... (μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου)  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Θελει λιγο προσοχη το ολο θεμα και καλο ειναι τις μπαταριες να τις εχεις εξω απο το χωρο που εισαι και εσυ. (Valis 2007  )


Γιατί το λές αυτό; Εχουμε ιστορικό με απρόβλεπτα αποτελέσματα ; Είναι πάνω στο δώμα, και σε κατακόρυφη θέση. 
Πώς είναι σε μένα τώρα : 2 x 6Volt αντι 1x12 με διπλάσια χωρητικότητα και φυσικά σε σειρά. 
Προβλήματα ενδεχόμενα να παρουσιάζονται σε παράλληλη συνδεσμολογία (π.χ 2x12V παράλληλα) διότι έτσι πολλές φορές είναι δυνατόν να γίνεται η μία φορτίο της άλλης, (δεν συμπεριφέρονται 2 μπαταρίες αναγκαστικά ομοιόμορφα στην απόδοση του φορτίου), και εκεί ίσως είναι περίεργη η κατάσταση. Φυσικά και παίζει ρόλο επίσης και το maximum φορτίο φόρτισης για αυτό και πρέπει να είναι και καλοφορτισμένες ... πρίν μπούν στο ups.
Απτά........




> Ε, βάλε και κανένα gas detector εκεί κοντά ... (μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου)


Οχι κυκλοφορώ με ....μάσκα στο σπίτι, και τη βγάζω όταν είμαι εκτός Γιάννη !!!!  ::

----------


## senius

Ομορφιές

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

> Ομορφιές


Αλλα .......έλεγες σήμερα το πρωί (5:30) που έριξα μιά ματιά. Θα σου βάλω ..πιπέρι !!!!  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> Ε, βάλε και κανένα gas detector εκεί κοντά ... (μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου) 
> 
> 
> Οχι κυκλοφορώ με ....μάσκα στο σπίτι, και τη βγάζω όταν είμαι εκτός Γιάννη !!!!


  ::   ::   ::  την φανταζόμουνα αυτή την απάντηση
"... σήμερα το πρωί (5:30) που έριξα μιά ματιά...." Δεν πάμε καλά ...  ::

----------


## senius

> Εγινε αλλαγή (αύξηση) στην χωρητικότητα και κατ' επέκταση στην αυτονομία του ups του κόμβου με προσθήκη εξωτερικών μπαταριών, thanx to fengi (Αντώνης - #1208.
> Με καλώδια που είναι εξωτερικά τώρα (τρύπημα στο σασί του ups) είναι πολύ πιό εύκολος ο έλεγχος και η αλλαγή των μπαταριών.


Θα προμηθεύσεις ενέργεια backup στον ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ που είναι δίπλα σου, και μεγάλωσες την αυτονομία σου, Κώστα ?

----------


## christopher

Meeting:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=427168#427168

----------


## klarabel

> "... σήμερα το πρωί (5:30) που έριξα μιά ματιά...." Δεν πάμε καλά ...


Με αναγκάζεις να σου εξομολογηθώ κάτι Γιάννη.
Από τότε που γνώρισα τον Senius, ....αισθάνομαι σαν μωρό παιδί !!!
...................
...................
Τα βράδια ξυπνάω και .....κλαίω, και κοιτάζω να δώ τί .....έχει ποστάρει !!!!  ::   ::   ::  




> Meeting:
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=427168#427168


Ωραίος ο christopher.!!! To έχουμε ξεχάσει βλέπεις. Μέσα και εγώ.

----------


## senius

> Με αναγκάζεις να σου εξομολογηθώ κάτι Γιάννη.
> Από τότε που γνώρισα τον Senius, ....αισθάνομαι σαν μωρό παιδί !!!
> ...................
> ...................
> Τα βράδια ξυπνάω και .....κλαίω, και κοιτάζω να δώ τί .....έχει ποστάρει !!!!


Μπορείς να κάνεις χωρίς εμένα *κουμπάρε* ?

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Σχετικα με της μπαταριες

40 τετοιες εχω και τις δουλευω καθε μερα. Δε σκανε μη φοβαστε.

----------


## senius

> Σχετικα με της μπαταριες
> 
> 40 τετοιες εχω και τις δουλευω καθε μερα. Δε σκανε μη φοβαστε.



*ΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜΜ !!!!!*

Ακούσατε τίποτις βρε παιδιά ?????
*
Σκότος* στα Νέα Λιόσια.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Προχτές με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Αντώνη (fengi1), έγινε αλλαγή ιστού και πιάτων στόν κόμβο και φυσικά και πολύ σταθερότερη στήριξη.
Δείγμα των εργασιών............

----------


## klarabel

..........και τέλος ξαναστόχευση στον trackman με -51 σήμα !!!! 

Υ.Γ. Το πιάτο αυτό ήταν αγορασμένο απο AIVAnET για το λίνκ που είχαμε αρχικά μαζί. Δεν πειράζει όμως αξιοποιήθηκε πάλι με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
Thanx Γιάννη (AIVANET).

Oχι σαν μερικούς που βγάζουν λίνκ πανω σε .....σκούπες  ::   ::   ::  
Ναι είναι γεγονός αλλά δεν θέλω να ...καρφώσω ονόματα. (Δείτε σχετ. φωτό)

----------


## koum6984

μπραβο κωστη
αντε ξεκιναμε λινκ?

----------


## klarabel

> μπραβο κωστη
> αντε ξεκιναμε λινκ?


To πήραμε απόφαση Πάνο........(κοίτα σε συνέχεια του πόστ και θα καταλάβεις). Ο Θοδωρής ..εντάξει ????

----------


## senius

> Υ.Γ. Το πιάτο αυτό ήταν αγορασμένο απο AIVAnET για το λίνκ που είχαμε αρχικά μαζί. Δεν πειράζει όμως αξιοποιήθηκε πάλι με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
> Thanx Γιάννη (AIVANET).
> 
> Oχι σαν μερικούς που βγάζουν λίνκ πανω σε .....σκούπες    
> Ναι είναι γεγονός αλλά δεν θέλω να ...καρφώσω ονόματα. (Δείτε σχετ. φωτό)


Μπράβο Κώστα, καλή δουλεια κάνατε, μου ξελίγωσες τον φίλο μου τον fengi1.

Πάντος θέλω να μου πεις τι μάρκα ειναι ο " *ιστός* " μέσα απο το δώμα που έχεις, καθώς και η " *βάση του* " γιατί θέλω να βγάλω ενα σουβλάκι στα 12 χιλιόμετρα.

edit : Τι να πεί κανείς, γίνονται και αυτα.......
 ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Παράκληση. Η MAC : 1) 00:12:F0:0F:B3:9B να στείλει pm ή email για να πάρει static IP και να δηλώσει το παρών. 
Το ίδιο και οι : 2) 00:0E:35:BB:2B:1A και 3) 00:19 :: 2:13:9A:FA !!!!!  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> ..........και τέλος ξαναστόχευση στον trackman με -51 σήμα !!!! 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Το πιάτο αυτό ήταν αγορασμένο απο AIVAnET για το λίνκ που είχαμε αρχικά μαζί. Δεν πειράζει όμως αξιοποιήθηκε πάλι με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
> Thanx Γιάννη (AIVANET).
> 
> Oχι σαν μερικούς που βγάζουν λίνκ πανω σε .....σκούπες    
> Ναι είναι γεγονός αλλά δεν θέλω να ...καρφώσω ονόματα. (Δείτε σχετ. φωτό)


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Επειδή λόγω ταξιδιού έχω χάσει τεχνολογικά επεισόδια ...
Καλή συνέχεια στους Κωστήδες και στον Πάνο

PS ουδεμία σχέση έχω με τις MAC  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

> ....PS ουδεμία σχέση έχω με τις MAC


*Με ...Mac-Donalds ????*
Καλημέρα Γιάννη. Περιμένω εν καιρό να μας πείς για το "Know-How" που έφερες από Αμερική !!!!! 
Δεν μπορεί να μήν είδες, να μην συζήτησες για το AWMN. Δεν τους έδωσες λίνκ ??? Ρώτησες αν τους ενδιαφέρει κανένα ΒΒ Link με AWMN ? (..και τι εξοπλισμός χρειάζεται ??? ε καλά στην στόχευση θα σε βοηθήσει λίγο και ο senius...)

Γιάννη επειδή νομίζω πώς κρύβεις ..άσσους στο μανίκι σου, ελπίζω να τα πούμε σύντομα και από κοντά !! 
Johnny be good ................  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Ο κύριος ........00:16:CF:7A:30:F1 άν θέλει πρόσβαση στο ΑΡ να στείλει pm.
Οσοι αγνοούν ή συνεχίζουν να αγνοούν τούς βασικούς κανόνες ..απλά θα πέφτουν στο MAC Filter.
O DHCP είναι για προσωρινή και σύντομη λύση, όχι για μόνιμα.

Υ.Γ. Και άλλοι έχουν αγνοήσει ή δεν έχουν διαβάσει τα πόστ εδώ μέσα, και το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο. Επειδή δεν θέλω να βάλω mac filter στο ΑΡ, για αυτό όσοι παραμένουν παραπάνω από ενα εύλογο διάστημα στο dhcp χωρίς κάποια παρουσία - δήλωση ...θα κόβονται χωρίς άλλη προειδοποίηση.

Εκ της Διευθύνσεως.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σας.
Θα μπορούσα να συνδεθώ σαν client επάνω σας με πιάτο 1,40m στα 7 χιλιόμετρα που είμαι .... και να έχω *μόνιμη DHCP IP*και να σας τραβάω όλο το traffic ?

Δεν μου αρέσει η *STATIC IP*, με δέχεστε ?

----------


## klarabel

Περίμενε να σου κάνω ένα ban..άκι πρός το παρόν, να σε ..ξεπλύνω από όλες σου τις ....αμαρτίες και μετά βλέπουμε. Αμαρτωλεεεεεεεεε!!!
"Είσ' αμαρτωλός δεν σε θέλω πιά ...είσαι αμαρτωλός φύγε μακριάαααα..." (δίς) !!!

----------


## SV1EFO

Κωστα.... κανενα πιατακι προς τα εδω??? Εχουμε καμια εξελιξη???
 ::

----------


## klarabel

*Ανακοίνωση* : Το Ταρατσο-ρούτερ μου ψόφησε (2η αλλαγή σε μία εβδομάδα.) 
Εγινε αλλαγή σε CF & CF2IDE εις μάτην!!. Το PC ....μουλάρωσε. 
Ξεκινά και μένει στο bios, και απλά ......κοιτιόμαστε μεταξύ μας. 
Το ξανακοιτάζω μήπως και....
Ρε άντε ....του λέω.... Τίποτα αυτό. Αντε ξανά ..μανά τα ίδια.
Σήμερα για άμεση αποκατάσταση, θα αλλάξω και PSU και αν δεν..., θα βάλω ένα άλλο board έπειτα απο την αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια και του προηγούμενου πρίν 1 εβδομάδα. (Επειτα απο 10-12 ώρες uptime κόλλαγε και σίγουρα δεν ήταν από θερμοκρασία - ένα ASUS A7V266 AMD 1800 ΜΗΖ Thunderbird με VIA Chipset) 
Ενα έχω να πώ αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι (και μέσα στο πνευμα της εποχής)......
Η Τρομοκρατία των PC δεν θα περάσει. Ζήτω τα embedded!!!! (Που είσαι Αλέξανδρε ???) 
Αδέλφια μου , αλήτες , πουλιά σύντομα πάλι κοντά σας !!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

To router είναι πάλι up. (Με ένα άλλο ASUS A7V266 AMD 1800MHZ).
Back to reality again.!!!  ::   ::

----------


## badge

Κώστα μάζευε σε μια σακούλα τα καμένα και τα ύποπτα να τα δούμε μαζί κάποια φορά. Που ξέρεις; Μπορεί να κολλάει κανένα bios, να είναι ύποπτη καμια CPU, τέτοια ωραία.

Εξακολουθώ πάντως να πιστεύω ότι τα 1800MHz για router είναι πραγματικό overkill. Εγώ έχω τα μισά και παρακάτω (800) και πάλι δεν έχω δει πάνω από 40% load.

----------


## klarabel

> Κώστα μάζευε σε μια σακούλα τα καμένα και τα ύποπτα να τα δούμε μαζί κάποια φορά. Που ξέρεις; Μπορεί να κολλάει κανένα bios, να είναι ύποπτη καμια CPU, τέτοια ωραία.


Τίποτα δεν έχει καεί απλά στην αρχή είχα uptime μερικών ωρών και μετά πάπαλα (το ρούτερ ..on).
Επαιξα & με ρυθμίσεις bios εννοείται default, disable ότι δεν χρειάζεται αλλά τίποτα όσο ήταν επάνω. Θα το ξαναδώ, αλλά όχι πειράματα με τα link down.




> Εξακολουθώ πάντως να πιστεύω ότι τα 1800MHz για router είναι πραγματικό overkill. Εγώ έχω τα μισά και παρακάτω (800) και πάλι δεν έχω δει πάνω από 40% load.


Και όμως Νίκο έχει σημαντική διαφορά.
Κατ'αρχήν στα Βtest. Αν παίζεις και Nstream τότε έχει διαφορά. Βέβαια το χρονίζω λίγο πιό χαμηλά.
Σίγουρα όλα τα πράγματα θέλουν μιά δοκιμαστική περίοδο και τις δοκιμές τους. Μέχρι τώρα παίζει πολύ καλά.
Σίγουρα όμως θα παίξει και το άλλο board δοκιμαστικά. Θα γίνει air-crash investigation !!!!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως και θα τα πούμε ελπίζω και σήμερα από κοντά στο γνωστό στέκι.

----------


## senius

> *Ανακοίνωση* : Το Ταρατσο-ρούτερ μου ψόφησε (2η αλλαγή σε μία εβδομάδα.).....
> Αδέλφια μου , αλήτες , πουλιά σύντομα πάλι κοντά σας !!!!!!


Γι' αυτό είχε πέσει το *μισό* δίκτυο τις προάλλες?
Πλάκα κάνω.!!!

Αντε βρε Κώστα εύγε.!
 ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Νέο λίνκ από χτές καμπανάτο & καραμπινάτο και σύντομα άλλο ένα με sv1efo.!!!! Ηλία έσω έτοιμος !!!  ::   ::

----------


## SV1EFO

> Ηλία έσω έτοιμος !!!


Εσω ετοιμος εδω και καιρο!!! Μαλλον απο σημερα θα ειμαι γυρισμενος κατα προσεγγυση πανω σου !!!

----------


## senius

> Νέο λίνκ από χτές καμπανάτο


Καλορίζικο το νέο σου link με *fengi1*.
Ολα τα κολλητάρια μαζεμένα με 2 hop.
Εχασα την κουμπαριά, ...... κουμπάρε ?
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

παλιά το μέγα φέουδο του AWMN ήταν bliz<-->ngia<-->vardas, εξού και το περίφημο και γνωστό κέντρο αποφάσεων των αμπελήσιων κήπων !! για να δούμε το νέο και φρέσκο αίμα που ξεχειλίζει ενθουσιασμό και ζωντάνια τι ωραία πράγματα θα δημιουργήσει !!  ::  senius σε κούρδισα αρκετά ορ γουάτ ??

----------


## fengi1

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> Νέο λίνκ από χτές καμπανάτο 
> 
> 
> Καλορίζικο το νέο σου link με *fengi1*.
> Ολα τα κολλητάρια μαζεμένα με 2 hop.
> Εχασα την κουμπαριά, ...... κουμπάρε ?


Κωστα 

2100 μετρα
Tx Power 1
signal -50
Tx/Rx 100/100
Signal to Noise 53
bw test 42 mbit 

 :: 

Ολα αυτα 12 με 2 την νυχτα, Αρα περνει και αλλο κεντραρισμα.

Ας ειναι καλα ο Netraptor-ας

----------


## klarabel

Nέος client από χτές στο ΑΡ του κόμβου (6ος official...). Dinodino - NodeId : #13398.
Ντίνο καλώς ήλθες στην κοινότητα του AWMN.

----------


## klarabel

Νέος router από χτές βράδυ στον κόμβο. Να ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο fengi για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά του και φυσικά τον Θανασάκη που κάθησε φρόνιμος μέχρι που στήσαμε το router. Ολα δείχνουν να παίζουν ομαλά μέχρι τώρα, χωρίς απρόοπτα.
Τώρα παίζει Vlan μεταξύ τών ρούτερς, (εδώ βοήθησε ο Trackman - thanx Γιάννη), αλλά για να μειωθούν οι απώλειες, τα περιττά καλώδια και η ..ακαταστασία, ίσως σταδιακά γίνει μετακόμιση των λίνκς στο νέο ρούτερ, ωστόσο όμως ακόμα είναι σε δοκιμαστικό στάδιο. Είδωμεν........
Μέσα στο ΣΚ θα γίνουν εργασίες συντήρησης και ανανέωσης κάποιων καλωδίων (κάποια θα αλλάξουν και κάποια θα κοντύνουν).
Sorry για τις όποιες αναγκαίες μικροδιακοπές. Α, και ένα λίνκ ακόμα είναι μέσα ....στο πρόγραμμα. Νεώτερα μετά το πέρας των εργασιών !!!!

----------


## senius

> Νεώτερα μετά το πέρας των εργασιών !!!!


Τις μπύρες που έταξες, πότε θα τις πιούμε?
 ::   ::  
 ::   ::  
 ::

----------


## fengi1

> .......και φυσικά τον Θανασάκη που κάθησε φρόνιμος μέχρι που στήσαμε το router.......


Αρκετα φρονιμος  :: 

[attachment=0:49c4f]thanas.JPG[/attachment:49c4f]

ευτυχως που μπερδεψε τα πιατα ....

Σημερα δυστυχως δε μπορεσα να ερθω. 
Το καμαρι μου θυμηθηκε οτι ειχε μερες να φαει κρεπα σοκολατα-μπανανα.

----------


## aivanet

Καλοριζικο κωστα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον φίλο Γιάννη (Trackman), για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά του σήμερα από το μεσημέρι (μέχρι πριν λίγο που έφυγε), στο κεντράρισμα και ρύθμιση των λίνκς του κόμβου μου και του stranger που μας πήρε αρκετή ώρα. Εγινε σημαντική δουλειά στο αλφάδιασμα των λίνκς, κάποια troubleshooting στο Lan μέχρι και την υποστήριξη κάποιων clients. Από όλα είχε το ...menu. Ο Fengi έλειπε ..(λόγω Θανάση), αλλά είχε βοηθήσει σημαντικά τις προηγούμενες μέρες στην αλλαγή ρούτερ και συμμάζεμα καλωδίων , connectors κλπ. Πολλή ταρατσάδα και σήμερα, αλλά το επέτρεψε και ο καιρός που ήταν κατάλληλος για τέτοιες εργασίες. Πολλά λίνκ βελτιώθηκαν, αυτό θα το δούν και τα απέναντι άκρα στην επόμενη πρόσβαση στο ρούτερ τους. 
Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχε ο Γιάννης είπε ότι έκανε ..*προπόνηση* για τις ..επόμενες μέρες. Καλή αρχή Γιάννη ....καλό ταξίδι για αύριο και καλά να περνάς. Αν εξαιρέσει κανείς την κούραση και ...μερικά χεσμένα πιάτα απο τα περιστέρια (στο Stranger)..  ::   ::  κατά τα άλλα ...επεράσαμε καλά. Ειιιιι Γιάννηηηηη, τί λές ???




> Καλοριζικο κωστα


Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη, να είσαι καλά ρε φίλε αν και πριν λίγο είχαμε κουβέντα με τον Trackman και για σένα, ήσουν ουσιαστικά το πρώτο μου καλό και ουσιαστικό λίνκ. Να ξέρεις δεν το ξεχνώ αυτό.Μπράβο και για τις προσπάθειές σου έχεις κάνει πραγματικά πολύ καλή δουλειά το βλέπω και από το ρούτερ σου και από τον Trackman φυσικά.Εχεις βοηθήσει σημαντικά την περιοχή σου. Είσαι αξιέπαινος. Best regards !!!

----------


## senius

> Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον φίλο Γιάννη (Trackman), για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά του σήμερα από το μεσημέρι , στο κεντράρισμα και ρύθμιση των λίνκς του κόμβου μου και του stranger που μας πήρε αρκετή ώρα. Εγινε σημαντική δουλειά στο αλφάδιασμα των λίνκς,


Κώστα εχασα πανηγύρι... χθές.
Εχω μπλεξει με full δουλειές και τρέχω και τα Σαββατοκύριακα αυτον τον καιρό.

Την επόμενη φορά θα βάλω κι εγώ το *στίγμα* μου όμως.  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Ο κόμβος klarabel ρουτάρει από σήμερα με quagga.
Κώστα Quagga ΟΕΟ!!!
Εύγε.  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Ο κόμβος klarabel ρουτάρει από σήμερα με quagga.
> Κώστα Quagga ΟΕΟ!!!
> Εύγε.


Quagga και όχι μόνο.............
Επειτα και από το τελευταίο συμμάζεμα του κόμβου με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του fengi, μου προτάθηκε και το εξής:
Εν όψει των Χριστουγέννων και επειδή καλό και φρόνιμο είναι να υπάρχει οικολογική συνείδηση να στολίσουμε με πολλά λαμπιόνια το παρακάτω .....

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Ο κόμβος klarabel ρουτάρει από σήμερα με quagga.
> Κώστα Quagga ΟΕΟ!!!
> Εύγε. 
> 
> 
> Quagga και όχι μόνο.............
> Επειτα και από το τελευταίο συμμάζεμα του κόμβου με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του fengi, μου προτάθηκε και το εξής:
> Εν όψει των Χριστουγέννων και επειδή καλό και φρόνιμο είναι να υπάρχει οικολογική συνείδηση να στολίσουμε με πολλά λαμπιόνια το παρακάτω .....


MHN βαλετε στη κορυφη αστερι γιατι μπορει να κανει παρεμβολες στην OMNI  ::   ::   ::  καλα ειπαεγω οτι θα σε χαλασει ο κουμπαρος μου και εσυ δεν με ακουγες .  ::

----------


## klarabel

klarabel καλεί nikpet over !!  :: 
Χρήστο το κινητό παίζει καθόλου?

----------


## fengi1

> από senius την Τετ Μαρ 07, 2007 1:36 am
> 
> Εγώ πάντος βρέ παιδιά κοιμάμαι ήσυχος το βράδυ, δεν ξέρω άλλοι, πάντως ο klarabel καλά θα πάει απο link σε συντομο χρονικό διάστημα,* υπογραφή senius!!*


Που παω και τα ξεθαβω παντως  ::

----------


## senius

> Που παω και τα ξεθαβω παντως


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Από χτές υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το routing uptime. Εγινε αναβάθμιση στην τελευταία version Quagga (quagga-0.98.6-5) μήπως και διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα, αλλά παρόλα αυτά το uptime σε 5 λίνκ δεν κρατάει πάνω από 2 ώρες. Σε 2 λίνκ που δεν έχουν quagga το uptime δεν πέφτει. Στα υπόλοιπα 5 λίνκ όμως υπάρχουν και κόμβοι ...μέ και χωρίς quagga, κάτι που δεν γενικεύει την κατάσταση.
Σίγουρα βέβαια δεν υπάρχουν disconnections αφού όλα τά λίνκ παίζουν άψογα κάτω από -65 και ccq 100/100. 
Μιά εικόνα μπορείτε να δείτε και στο ...http://www.routers.awmn/index.php. 
Καμιά ιδέα ???????????  ::

----------


## fengi1

Τωρα



```
show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.30.56.1, local AS number 3725
2466 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.2.152.225    4  6506   21358   24639        0    0    0 01:00:35      473
10.30.56.34     4 12088   15941   20240        0    0    0 00:46:40      488
10.30.56.38     4  7337   16138   25703        0    0    0 01:00:35      298
10.30.56.42     4 11465   18724   24663        0    0    0 01:00:32      508
10.30.56.46     4  7311    4541   19950        0    0    0 14:03:55      204
10.30.56.50     4  1397    9078   18748        0    0    0 14:03:57      328
10.35.161.241   4  2379   27407   27615        0    0    0 00:23:20      632
```

----------


## fengi1

Συνεχιζει το ιδιο μετα 5 ωρες



```
show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.30.56.1, local AS number 3725
2295 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.2.152.225    4  6506   25640   31249        0    0    0 05:54:28      394
10.30.56.34     4 12088   20826   26859        0    0    0 05:40:33      467
10.30.56.38     4  7337   19092   32416        0    0    0 05:54:28      289
10.30.56.42     4 11465   23643   31187        0    0    0 05:54:25      505
10.30.56.46     4  7311    5431   25008        0    0    0 18:57:48       89
10.30.56.50     4  1397   11995   23435        0    0    0 18:57:50      317
10.35.161.241   4  2379   37654   36058        0    0    0 00:11:06      661
```

----------


## klarabel

Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα διαπιστώνω και στον απόντα Trackman...........


```
show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.35.161.1, local AS number 2379
2641 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.14.145.225   4  2315  412901  476926        0    0    0 00:02:15      479
10.17.119.225   4  1286  958658  984539        0    0    0 00:02:22      525
10.19.150.9     4    38  384887  514717        0    0    0 00:02:22      189
10.21.127.131   4  4758  420139  529209        0    0    0 00:02:23      496
10.26.122.161   4   913  353730  517730        0    0    0 00:02:24      367
10.35.161.234   4 11442  401115  525535        0    0    0 00:02:28      294
10.35.161.242   4  3725  561006  623569        0    0    0 00:02:14      443
10.35.161.249   4  4790  121004  360222        0    0    0 2d07h07m      247

Total number of neighbors 8
```

Μόνο 1 λινκ διατηρεί uptime 2 ημερών. Είναι normal αυτή η κατάσταση ;  ::

----------


## senius

> Εγινε αναβάθμιση στην τελευταία version Quagga (quagga-0.98.6-5) μήπως και διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα, αλλά παρόλα αυτά το uptime σε 5 λίνκ δεν κρατάει πάνω από 2 ώρες.


Κουμπάρε, δες εδώ: viewtopic.php?f=95&t=34577&start=30

----------


## klarabel

> Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα διαπιστώνω και στον απόντα Trackman...........
> 
> 
> ```
> show ip bgp summary
> BGP router identifier 10.35.161.1, local AS number 2379
> 2641 BGP AS-PATH entries
> 1 BGP community entries
> 
> ...


Μόλις παρατήρησα ότι το 3ο λίνκ με AS 38 , (που λογικά αντιστοιχεί λόγω ΙΡ στον alex23 NodeID = 3375) παίρνει routes !!!! Oτι νάναι ....εδώ παίζει !!!  ::

----------


## JB172

Κώστα, βάλε μία άλλη cf και κάνε καθαρή εγκατάσταση από την αρχή (μην ρίξεις το backup που έχεις)
Βάλε και την νέα quagga και κάνε post να δούμε αποτελέσματα.

----------


## klarabel

Επειδή με προβλήματα δρομολόγησης θα ασχολούμαστε και .........αργότερα, ας δούμε και κάτι διαφορετικό.  ::  
............................
Στις 24 Δεκεμβρίου τα παιδιά όλου του κόσμου θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσουν το γύρο του Άγιου Βασίλη στον πλανήτη μέσω Google Earth. Η γνωστή εφαρμογή θα δείχνει το ταξίδι του Άγιου Βασίλη σε πραγματικό χρόνο, χρησιμοποιώντας πληροφορίες από ραντάρ, δορυφόρους, Santacams και ένα πολεμικό αεροσκάφος τύπου τζετ, που προσφέρει η NORAD (North American Aerospace Defense Command). Για να κατεβάσετε το ειδικό αρχείο Santa Tracking (Παρακολούθηση Αγίου Βασίλη), που ανοίγει στο Google Earth, επισκεφτείτε τη διεύθυνση στο http://www.noradsanta.org. Εάν δεν έχετε το Google Earth στον υπολογιστή σας θα χρειαστεί να το εγκαταστήσετε. Ο Άγιος Βασίλης θα ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι του στις 11 π.μ., στις 24 Δεκεμβρίου.
****************************************

Οχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά για να του την έχετε στημένη...όταν κατεβαίνει από την καμινάδα. Εχω ακούσει ότι θα κάνει ...περικοπές λόγω λιτότητας !!!

----------


## SV1EFO

Πολυ καλο. Να τον δουμε γιατι απο μικρο παιδι παντα δεν τον προλαβαινα...!!!  ::

----------


## geosid

> Πολυ καλο. Να τον δουμε γιατι απο μικρο παιδι παντα δεν τον προλαβαινα...!!!


εγω του εχω κανει λαμογια. εχω σφραγιση τη καμιναδα να μην μπει μεσα , οτι θελει ας το αφησει στον ιστο μιας και θα ειμαι τωρα τις γιορτες ανεβα κατεβα ταρατσα θα το δω και θα το κατεβασω εγω κατω .  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

συνεχιζει τα ιδια μαστορα



```
show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.30.56.1, local AS number 3725
2220 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.2.152.225    4  6506   48087   65889        0    0    0 00:37:08      495
10.30.56.34     4 12088   40892   51320        0    0    0 00:14:14 Idle       
10.30.56.38     4  7337   35241   69247        0    0    0 00:37:19      329
10.30.56.42     4 11465   38273   63199        0    0    0 00:37:22      531
10.30.56.46     4  7311   10238   56965        0    0    0 1d00h47m      248
10.30.56.50     4  1397   18167   51735        0    0    0 1d00h47m      342
10.35.161.241   4  2379  112424  115407        0    0    0 00:14:00      658
```

----------


## klarabel

Οποιος θέλει λίνκ με Ιλιον, για τις επόμενες μέρες δεν χρειάζεται στίγμα, απλά κοιτάζει τις στολισμένες με φώτα κεραίες της Ραδιοφωνίας, και κεντράρει!!
Το ψηλότερο .......ιστο...δέντρο !!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Και εγω εκει ειμαι λιγο ποιο δεξια απο το δεντρο και τα βεγγαλικα!!!

----------


## fengi1

Εκει ;

[attachment=0:06abc]at.JPG[/attachment:06abc]

Δε σε βλεπω. Κουνα κανα μαντηλι  ::

----------


## klarabel

Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω καλύτερες φωτογραφίες, και η αλήθεια είναι πώς οι φωτό αδικούν την πραγματικότητα. 
Τέλος πάντων μια ......μυρωδιά από ένα υπέροχο νυχτερινό θέαμα. !!! Υπολογίζω για 50μ ύψος περίπου, πάνω - κάτω.
Ενημερωτικά οι κεραίες αυτές "σήκωναν" τις κεραίες του Β! Προγράμματος της ΕΡΤ στα μεσαία κύματα, που δεν εκπέμπει εδώ και 2 χρόνια περίπου. Ουφ τά' πα !!

----------


## JB172

Ωραία πράγματα!!!
Κανένα πιάτο πότε θα βάλουμε εκεί πάνω?  ::

----------


## fengi1

*Παμε παλι .... 
να δουμε και τους γειτονες με quaaga μηπως βρεθει η αιτια του κακου. ( Σαν γνωση περισσοτερο )* 

*Trackman*

show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.35.161.1, local AS number 2379
2204 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries



```
Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.14.145.225   4  2315  197037  209363        0    0    0 00:09:43      406
10.17.119.225   4  1286  199433  212900        0    0    0 00:09:26      519
10.19.150.9     4    38  203946  217932        0    0    0 00:09:44      113
10.21.127.131   4  4758  250370  250788        0    0    0 00:55:41      167
10.26.122.161   4   913  181433  221220        0    0    0 00:09:43      381
10.35.161.234   4 11442  206619  217483        0    0    0 00:09:45      296
10.35.161.242   4  3725  255707  254260        0    0    0 00:09:45      323
10.35.161.249   4  4790   38174  100381        0    0    0 2d10h48m      259
```

*Klarabel* μετα 2 λεπτα

show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.30.56.1, local AS number 3725
2246 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries



```
Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.2.152.225    4  6506   75605  103695        0    0    0 00:11:58      484
10.30.56.34     4 12088   61939   79846        0    0    0 00:12:15 Idle       
10.30.56.38     4  7337   56054  107380        0    0    0 00:12:09      355
10.30.56.42     4 11465   59753   97793        0    0    0 00:12:00      535
10.30.56.46     4  7311   16837   89324        0    0    0 1d17h50m      262
10.30.56.50     4  1397   29475   79974        0    0    0 1d17h50m      362
10.35.161.241   4  2379  182461  186854        0    0    0 00:15:45      663
```

*fengi1*

show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.34.71.1, local AS number 12088
1376 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries



```
Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.2.158.249    4  8266   32589   44886        0    0    0 1d12h52m      694
10.30.56.33     4  3725   68492   56719        0    0    0 00:12:40 Idle       
10.34.63.193    4  5023   56476   55421        0    0    0 02:34:14      489
10.34.68.228    4 10814   27742   54774        0    0    0 1d12h52m      397
10.34.71.62     4 10228    2763   42795        0    0    0 1d12h52m       26
```

Το bgp επανερχεται μετα 10 λεπτα περιπου

*space*

show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.2.152.1, local AS number 6506
1468 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries



```
Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.2.152.222    4  6610  105704  203847        0    0    0 5d00h29m      357
10.2.152.226    4  3725  252892  185424        0    0    0 00:16:08      625
10.2.152.229    4    34  140247  152902        0    0    0 21:04:55      686
```

----------


## klarabel

Φτιάχτα όμορφα όπως και στα προηγούμενα ρε Αντώνη . Βάλτα σε code να είναι στοιχισμένα.  ::

----------


## JB172

Ας διορθώσει κάποιος που έχει πρόσβαση την quagga του Trackman στο AS 38
Πρέπει να είναι AS 3375

----------


## Vigor

> Ας διορθώσει κάποιος που έχει πρόσβαση την quagga του Trackman στο AS 38
> Πρέπει να είναι AS 3375


Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα, αλλά ο alex-23 (#3375) είχε πάρει τα links του κόμβου achille (#3 ::  και μάλλον έχει υιοθετήσει και το AS number του τελευταίου.

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=261745#p261745 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....261745#p261745 Internet

Η σχετική συζήτηση για την ενοποίηση των AS των 2 παραπάνω κόμβων:
*Δυο hop αντί για ένα*
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=18686 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=18686 Internet

----------


## klarabel

Προχτές το Σάββατο πρωί το μενού περιελάμβανε αντί για ταρατσάδα....μια βουνοκορφάδα !! Μαζί με fengi1 και Universal Electronics κάναμε μια επίσκεψη στο απέναντί μας βουνό. Υπάρχει μια σκέψη και δυνατότητα να μπεί ένας κόμβος εκεί που να εξυπηρετήσει περιοχές που είναι δύσκολες ή και εκτός awmn. Μια από αυτές ήταν Ελευσίνα - Ασπρόπυργος. Αν και δεν φαίνεται τόσο εύκολο από οπτική, ωστόσο το θέμα είναι υπό διερεύνηση. Θα ακολουθήσουν και φωτό αν και η ορατότητα δεν ήταν και τόσο καλή, το κρύο όμως .......  ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Για αρχη μια Πανοραμικη εδω
Και αν ολα πανε καλα υπαρχει ετοιμος και ιστος

----------


## senius

Τα στατιστικά του κόμβου klarabel προσφέρονται από το *cacti* που στήθηκε στον server του djbill με βοήθεια του Thunder & Myth & dbill.

http://www.djbill.awmn/cacti/graph_view ... leaf_id=17

User : awmn
Pass : awmn

----------


## SV1EFO

> Τα στατιστικά του κόμβου klarabel προσφέρονται από το *cacti* που στήθηκε στον server του djbill με βοήθεια του Thunder & Myth & dbill.
> 
> http://www.djbill.awmn/cacti/graph_view ... leaf_id=17
> 
> User : awmn
> Pass : awmn


Μωρεεε ...Θελω και εγω !!! Μπορω να ειμαι και εγω εκει μεσα???? !!!

----------


## klarabel

Σε χτεσινή ταρατσάδα με fengi, βγήκε άλλο ένα λίνκ με τον xrtc - shark, κοντινό (300m - 0db , -45 Signal), και πολύ καλό, ελευθερώνοντας ένα interface απο τόν fengi, που είχε λίνκ με τον shark. Μια αναδιοργάνωση λίνκ είναι καλή και πρέπει να γίνεται όταν υπάρχουν οι προυποθέσεις και πάνω από όλα η θέληση.

----------


## SV1EFO

> Σε χτεσινή ταρατσάδα με fengi, βγήκε άλλο ένα λίνκ με τον xrtc - shark, κοντινό (300m - 0db , -45 Signal), και πολύ καλό, ελευθερώνοντας ένα interface απο τόν fengi, που είχε λίνκ με τον shark. Μια αναδιοργάνωση λίνκ είναι καλή και πρέπει να γίνεται όταν υπάρχουν οι προυποθέσεις και πάνω από όλα η θέληση.


Υπάρχει και από μένα ένα ελεύθερο IF . αυτή την στιγμή λειτουργεί σε ΑΡ. έχω βάλει panel και κοιτάει προς βόρεια. Το SSID είναι awmn 7311 BB SEARCH και παίζει στους 5650. Είναι το τελευταίο μου link οπότε θα είναι και το τυχερό όπως ακριβός και το πρώτο μου. Για φρόντισε το Κώστα!!!

----------


## klarabel

@ Mobius. Πάρη, στο δοκιμαστικό σκάν σήμερα δεν είδα ...φώς. Μόνο ψοφόκρυο !!! Αντενδείκνυνται τέτοιες μέρες για ταρατσάδα. Ομως έχουμε και εναλλακτικούς ....( κάτι σαν το .."οικολόγους ανταλλακτικούς" ) κόμβους.  ::  

Υ.Γ Δεν σε βρήκα στο τηλέφωνο. Pls leave a message.

----------


## geosid

> @ Mobius. Πάρη, στο δοκιμαστικό σκάν σήμερα δεν είδα ...φώς. Μόνο ψοφόκρυο !!! Αντενδείκνυνται τέτοιες μέρες για ταρατσάδα. Ομως έχουμε και εναλλακτικούς ....( κάτι σαν το .."οικολόγους ανταλλακτικούς" ) κόμβους.  
> 
> Υ.Γ Δεν σε βρήκα στο τηλέφωνο. Pls leave a message.


κωστα σκαναρισε προς τα μενα να βγαλουμε κανα λινκ  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> @ Mobius. Πάρη, στο δοκιμαστικό σκάν σήμερα δεν είδα ...φώς. Μόνο ψοφόκρυο !!! Αντενδείκνυνται τέτοιες μέρες για ταρατσάδα. Ομως έχουμε και εναλλακτικούς ....( κάτι σαν το .."οικολόγους ανταλλακτικούς" ) κόμβους.  
> 
> Υ.Γ Δεν σε βρήκα στο τηλέφωνο. Pls leave a message.
> 
> 
> κωστα σκαναρισε προς τα μενα να βγαλουμε κανα λινκ


Αμα δεν φτιάξεις τα δόντια σου ...ξέχασέ το !!  ::   ::   :: 

Υ.Γ Ασε ενα μόνο για τις μπύρες οκ ?

----------


## klarabel

Λοιπόν κύριοι για ρίξτε μια ματιά στα λίνκ σας. Με την κακοκαιρία ....."....ντού απο παντού " !!!  ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Λοιπόν κύριοι για ρίξτε μια ματιά στα λίνκ σας. Με την κακοκαιρία ....."....ντού απο παντού " !!!


Βαρέθηκα πιά βρέ Κώστα, αντε πάμε απο την αρχή , τι με βάζεις και ξαναλέω πάλι:

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32591 (ιστος)
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32592 (router)
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32600 (feeder)

----------


## klarabel

> ....Βαρέθηκα πιά βρέ Κώστα, αντε πάμε απο την αρχή , τι με βάζεις και ξαναλέω πάλι:


Μά τα χίλα ελάφια, είμαι σίγκουρο χλωμό πρόσωπο ντέν κατάλαβε καλά. Εγκώ προσευχή χτές Μανιτού έχει καλά όλα Ρούτερ AWMN.
Εγκώ αν λέει ψέματα Μανιτού ρίξει φωτιά , ...κάψει Bank*2* (RAM) Router μου. Οϋγκ ! ( Bank 0 & 1 έχει RAM , macacas είμαι ???)  ::

----------


## jntou

Καλησπέρα παίδες με ξεχάσατε?  ::  
Έχω έτοιμο το πιατάκι, σας κοιτάζει, πέστε μου να το ενεργοποιήσω  ::   ::  

Φιλικά
Γιάννης

----------


## SV1EFO

> Καλησπέρα παίδες με ξεχάσατε?  
> Έχω έτοιμο το πιατάκι, σας κοιτάζει, πέστε μου να το ενεργοποιήσω   
> 
> Φιλικά
> Γιάννης


Αντε ρε Γιαννη. Ενεργοποιησε το.!!!

----------


## jntou

Αντε ρε Γιαννη. Ενεργοποιησε το.!!![/quote]


Τέτοια να ακούω και…..  ::   ::  

Αύριο πρωία με τον καφέ το ενεργοποιώ.  ::   ::  
Απόψε είμαι λίγο μακριά και δεν έχω πρόσβαση στον κόμβο

Φιλικά
Γιάννης

----------


## senius

> Αύριο πρωία με τον καφέ το ενεργοποιώ.   
> Απόψε είμαι λίγο μακριά και δεν έχω πρόσβαση στον κόμβο
> Φιλικά
> Γιάννης


  ::   ::   ::  
Αντε βασικές διαδρομές.  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Καλησπέρα παίδες με ξεχάσατε?  
> Έχω έτοιμο το πιατάκι, σας κοιτάζει, πέστε μου να το ενεργοποιήσω   
> 
> Φιλικά
> Γιάννης


Γιάννη φυσικά και δεν σε έχω ξεχάσει. Εχω μιλήσει με τον Χρήστο (Nikpet), να κάνουμε δοκιμή από τον κόμβο του αλλά δεν μπορεί πρίν την ερχόμενη Τρίτη.
Ομως εναλακτικά μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε και από τον κόμβο του stranger που έχουν παρόμοια θέση και οπτική. Αυτή την εβδομάδα λοιπόν και πρίν φύγει ο Χρήστος φαντάρος θα φροντίσουμε να τακτοποιήσουμε όλα τα λίνκ.

Χτές Σάββατο, έγιναν εργασίες επιθεώρησης και συντήρησης του κόμβου και παράλληλα προστέθηκε ένας δεύτερος ιστός δίπλα στον πρώτο που φιλοξενεί ένα νέο αλουμινένιο πιάτο 100cm, έτοιμο που παίζει σε ΑΡ στους 5550 και ευθυγραμισμένο με βάση το Google Earth. Περικλή ενημερώστε με όταν είσαστε και εσείς έτοιμοι.

----------


## klarabel

Σήμερα 2 νέα δοκιμαστικά (και καλά  ::  ) λίνκ βγήκαν από Πετρούπολη από τον κόμβο #13449 μαζί με τον kapo (#1713) που είναι και ο διαχειριστής. Ενα με mauve (#280) και ένα με Vred (#1064 :: . Αλλος ένας νέος κόμβος στο Ιλιον είναι και ο 13450 που έχει γίνει ..αρραβώνας με τον lionheart (#7156) για ένα λίνκ τις επόμενες μέρες. Εν αναμονή νέων λίνκ είναι και οι mivec (#13993) με τον οποίο έχουμε ένα δοκιμαστικό λίνκ μαζί, ο xrtc (#13620), και ο sek_iliou (#13450).
@ Γιάννη (jntou) η δοκιμή που θα μπορούσαμε να κάναμε από τον Stranger (#11465) θα γίνει μόλις αποκατασταθεί το mobo.
Εδώ τελείωσε το δελτίο μας !!! Καλησπέρα σας.  ::

----------


## geosid

> Σήμερα 2 νέα δοκιμαστικά (και καλά  ) λίνκ βγήκαν από Πετρούπολη από τον κόμβο #13449 μαζί με τον kapo (#1713) που είναι και ο διαχειριστής. Ενα με mauve (#280) και ένα με Vred (#1064. Αλλος ένας νέος κόμβος στο Ιλιον είναι και ο 13450 που έχει γίνει ..αρραβώνας με τον lionheart (#7156) για ένα λίνκ τις επόμενες μέρες. Εν αναμονή νέων λίνκ είναι και οι mivec (#13993) με τον οποίο έχουμε ένα δοκιμαστικό λίνκ μαζί, ο xrtc (#13620), και ο sek_iliou (#13450).
> @ Γιάννη (jntou) η δοκιμή που θα μπορούσαμε να κάναμε από τον Stranger (#11465) θα γίνει μόλις αποκατασταθεί το mobo.
> Εδώ τελείωσε το δελτίο μας !!! Καλησπέρα σας.


apo τον mivec υπαρχει προγραμμα για 2 Η 3 λινκ ακομα . οποτε μιας και παιζει καλα το λινκ μπορει να μεινει ως εχει.

----------


## babisbabis

> Σήμερα 2 νέα δοκιμαστικά (και καλά  ) λίνκ βγήκαν από Πετρούπολη από τον κόμβο #13449 μαζί με τον kapo (#1713) που είναι και ο διαχειριστής. Ενα με mauve (#280) *και ένα με Vred (#1064.* Αλλος ένας νέος κόμβος στο Ιλιον είναι και ο 13450 που έχει γίνει ..αρραβώνας με τον lionheart (#7156) για ένα λίνκ τις επόμενε....


Δεν λειπει ο Μανος (Διαχειριστης Vred) εκτος Αθηνων?

----------


## klarabel

> ..Δεν λειπει ο Μανος (Διαχειριστης Vred) εκτος Αθηνων?


Το κινητό του δεν απαντά.




> ...apo τον mivec υπαρχει προγραμμα για 2 Η 3 λινκ ακομα . οποτε μιας και παιζει καλα το λινκ μπορει να μεινει ως εχει.


Το πιάτο που φιλοξενείται είναι αυτό που στοχεύει Πάρνηθα και μέχρι να βγεί (..άν βγεί) αυτό το λίνκ. Το κουμπαράκι σου θα πάει στον δεύτερο ρούτερ που ετοιμάζεται οσονούπω...  ::

----------


## jvig

Οι 13449 και 13450 είναι σχολεία  ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

> Οι 13449 και 13450 είναι σχολεία


Ναι σχολεια ειναι . ΕΠΑΛ Πετρουπολης και ΣΕΚ Ιλιου.

----------


## nstergi

> apo τον mivec υπαρχει προγραμμα για 2 Η 3 λινκ ακομα . οποτε μιας και παιζει καλα το λινκ μπορει να μεινει ως εχει.


ελπιζω να τα πουμε αυριο απο κοντα στο μιτινκ στον ατταλο σχετικα με mivec

νικος απο foobar

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> apo τον mivec υπαρχει προγραμμα για 2 Η 3 λινκ ακομα . οποτε μιας και παιζει καλα το λινκ μπορει να μεινει ως εχει.
> 
> 
> ελπιζω να τα πουμε αυριο απο κοντα στο μιτινκ στον ατταλο σχετικα με mivec
> 
> νικος απο foobar


επειδη εγω θα παω σε γαμο και θα ερθω αυριο  ::  μιλα με το αντωνη fengi1 ειναι και αυτος συνδιαχειριστης του mivec , αυριο το πρωι θα υπαρχουν τα πραματα για το δευτερο λινκ στο κομβο , οποτε κανονισετε ( εσυ με τον αντωνη ) βγαζετε το λινκ , εγω ειμαι καπως μακρυα για να ερθω.

----------


## klarabel

Κόμβος down. Από τις 11:00 πμ διακοπή ρεύματος στην ευρύτερη περιοχή (μέχρι και Περιστέρι έμαθα ότι έχει). 
Ευκαιρία να αλλάξει και το ups, έπειτα από 81 μέρες uptime. Μέχρι νεωτέρας ........

----------


## geosid

kaι τωρα πως γραφεις στο φορουμ ? με μπαταριες εισαι κονεκτ ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> kaι τωρα πως γραφεις στο φορουμ ? με μπαταριες εισαι κονεκτ ?


Υπάρχουν και τα vpn και οι inet2awmn proxies βρε.  ::

----------


## fengi1

Ξεκολατε ρε. Στην δουλεια ειναι  ::  . Το ιλιον εχει διακοπη οχι η Ταναγρα.

----------


## JB172

> Ξεκολατε ρε. Στην δουλεια ειναι  . Το ιλιον εχει διακοπη οχι η Ταναγρα.


Το ίδιο λέμε βρε  ::

----------


## klarabel

Το λίνκ με Mivec μέχρι να τελειώσουν οι εργασίες "αναστήλωσης" του 2ου ρούτερ θα είναι down. 
Εκ της Διευθύνσεως...

----------


## geosid

lamogio .......

κωστα να γυρισω το πιατο στον foobar και οταν εισαι οκ να σου γυρισω ενα πανελ ?

----------


## klarabel

Το πιάτο είναι στην θέση του δεν το έχω πειράξει. Αν όμως είναι έτοιμος o foobar τότε do it. Βάλε όμως και τις άλλες κάρτες πάνω ρε ...ξεδοντιάρη.
Υ.Γ Δεν σου έχει μιλήσει κανείς για Oulodent ??  ::

----------


## klarabel

Ενα my-book (usb & e-sata) 500GB Western Digital, είναι off από χτές στον κόμβο. Στο ξεκίνημα φαίνεται σαν να μην "ξεκολάνε" οι κεφαλές ! Από πού ανοίγει (προσεκτικά ..λόγω εγγύησης) για να δοκιμάσω μήπως είναι πρόβλημα σε εσωτερικό κύκλωμα του my-book και όχι του ίδιου του δίσκου ? (λέω εγώ τώρα...)  ::

----------


## B52

Δεν χανει την εγγυηση ανοιγωντας το, αλλωστε σου εχει και manual κατα την αγορα για το πως ανοιγει.

http://rebootdaily.blogspot.com/2007/03 ... -book.html

----------


## geosid

> Ενα my-book (usb & e-sata) 500GB Western Digital, είναι off από χτές στον κόμβο. Στο ξεκίνημα φαίνεται σαν να μην "ξεκολάνε" οι κεφαλές ! Από πού ανοίγει (προσεκτικά ..λόγω εγγύησης) για να δοκιμάσω μήπως είναι πρόβλημα σε εσωτερικό κύκλωμα του my-book και όχι του ίδιου του δίσκου ? (λέω εγώ τώρα...)


fere να στο ανοιξω εγω σκετη εγγυηση ειμαι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

> ....fere να στο ανοιξω εγω σκετη εγγυηση ειμαι


Με τί ρε ? Με τα δόντια ? 
Geosid με ότι έχει απομείνει, άσε τά δεξιά για τις ..μπύρες και τα αριστερά για τους σκληρούς !!  ::  

@Β52 Τάσο να σου πώ ότι αυτός που έχω με πρόβλημα έχει μπλέ led μπροστά, και δεν έχει βίδες στις γωνίες καλυμένες όπως αυτοί με το πορτοκαλί, και παρόλο που προσπάθησα λίγο να τον βγάλω τον είδα λίγο ζόρικο και φοβήθηκα μην σπάσει κανένα πλαστικό. Θα τον "ξαναγαργαλήσω" πάλι αργότερα όταν περάσει το 'Πάρκινσον....' Tnanx anyway !

----------


## klarabel

Ευχαριστώ τον Γιάννη (Trackman), για την βοήθειά του στην ευθυγράμιση του λίνκ με selete, (πολλά τρελλά παρατηρήσαμε, ίσως από τα πιό ιδιόμορφα λίνκ) που πήρε πολλή ώρα και που έδειξε πόσο σημαντικό είναι το παιχνίδι με τις συχνότητες σε ένα λίνκ και πόσο σημαντικό είναι και η μείωση 1 db στην ποιότητα ενός λίνκ. Περισσότερα αύριο με τον Νίκο (Houseclub) όπου θα συζητήσουμε για τις παρατηρήσεις μας. Πάντως το ccq ..= 100/100 & Btest=40Mbit both, με την ελάχιστη δυνατή ισχύ.  ::

----------


## acoul

> ... και που έδειξε πόσο σημαντικό είναι το παιχνίδι με τις συχνότητες σε ένα λίνκ και πόσο σημαντικό είναι και η μείωση 1 db στην ποιότητα ενός λίνκ.


Το κλειδί της επιτυχίας για μια καλή, σταθερή και μακροχρόνια σχέση !!

----------


## fengi1

Αρκει να μην απαταει την Αφροξυλανθη  ::

----------


## klarabel

Νέος client από χτές ο Γιάννης (αδελφός του Mivec). Καλώς ήλθες Γιάννη, και καλά ταξίδια στο ...πέλαγος του awmn.  ::

----------


## klarabel

To link με sv1efo από χτές παίζει με πολύ χαμηλό ccq και έχω κόψει το route (Ηλία υπάρχει περίπτωση να είσαι Πλωτάρχης ?) και στο νέο λίνκ με selete είναι λόγω δοκιμών στο ταρατσοpc τους κάτω η quagga.  ::  ...Υπό παρακολούθηση !!

----------


## geosid

> Νέος client από χτές ο Γιάννης (αδελφός του Mivec). Καλώς ήλθες Γιάννη, και καλά ταξίδια στο ...πέλαγος του awmn.


ειναι ετοιμος και γραμμενος πλεον στα μητρωα του awmn  ::   ::   ::  

john_fistikis (#14857)
http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14857
αποσταση απο το AP σου -- 1.038km --

----------


## fengi1

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> Νέος client από χτές ο Γιάννης (αδελφός του Mivec). Καλώς ήλθες Γιάννη, και καλά ταξίδια στο ...πέλαγος του awmn. 
> 
> 
> ειναι ετοιμος και γραμμενος πλεον στα μητρωα του awmn    
> 
> john_fistikis (#14857)
> http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14857
> αποσταση απο το AP σου -- 1.038km --


Φωτογραφια απο το πιατο παιζει ; Θελω να δω. Αλλο να το ακους και αλλο να το βλεπεις  ::   ::

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> ...


ποιο πιατο ? ετσι οπως το ειδα δεν φαινεται για πιατο  ::  
 ::  ποιο πολλη με τηγανι μου φερνει . φωτο prive  ::   ::

----------


## SV1EFO

> To link με sv1efo από χτές παίζει με πολύ χαμηλό ccq και έχω κόψει το route (Ηλία υπάρχει περίπτωση να είσαι Πλωτάρχης ?) και στο νέο λίνκ με selete είναι λόγω δοκιμών στο ταρατσοpc τους κάτω η quagga.  ...Υπό παρακολούθηση !!


Απο σημερα απενεργοποιησα το link μας για τα γνωστα προβληματα που αναφερες ποιο πανω. Επαζε με ισχυ 10 απο εσενα και 12 απο εμενα με ccq tx/rx 95/84. Οντος σοβαρο προβλημα.!! Οποτε παμε για αλλα...γιατι μαλλον δεν θα διορθωθει αμεσα. Οποτε υπαρχει αλλο ενα IF ελευθερο. Κωστα ευχαριστω για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σου τοσο καιρο και την καλη γειτονεια σου.

----------


## senius

Τι έγινε βρε παίδες σας ματιάσανε?

Μάλλον πρέπει να έρθω για ποδαρικό!!

----------


## SV1EFO

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> To link με sv1efo από χτές παίζει με πολύ χαμηλό ccq και έχω κόψει το route (Ηλία υπάρχει περίπτωση να είσαι Πλωτάρχης ?) και στο νέο λίνκ με selete είναι λόγω δοκιμών στο ταρατσοpc τους κάτω η quagga.  ...Υπό παρακολούθηση !!
> 
> 
> Απο σημερα απενεργοποιησα το link μας για τα γνωστα προβληματα που αναφερες ποιο πανω. Επαζε με ισχυ 10 απο εσενα και 12 απο εμενα με ccq tx/rx 95/84. Οντος σοβαρο προβλημα.!! Οποτε παμε για αλλα...γιατι μαλλον δεν θα διορθωθει αμεσα. Οποτε υπαρχει αλλο ενα IF ελευθερο. Κωστα ευχαριστω για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σου τοσο καιρο και την καλη γειτονεια σου.



Μετά από πολύ σκέψη και πολλές προτροπές το link με τον Κώστα ενεργοποιήθηκε πάλι αλλά με τα γνωστά προβλήματα. Μάλλον υπάρχει κάποιο εμπόδιο στην οπτική μας. Τις επόμενες μέρες θα κάνω μια τελευταία αλλαγή ως προς το ύψος του If (πιάτου ) που χρησιμοποιώ για διασύνδεση με τον Κώστα. Αν δεν λυθεί πάλι το πρόβλημα δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να το σπάσουμε βάζοντας κάποιον ενδιάμεσο. Κώστα κοίτα και εσύ αν μπορείς για πιθανό μνηστήρα που θα μπει ανάμεσα μας.!!

----------


## fengi1

mivec, #13993

----------


## SV1EFO

> mivec, #13993


Αντωνη ο συγκεκριμενος κομβος δεν ειναι αναμεσα μας. Πως μπορουμε να σπασουμε το Link?

----------


## fengi1

Στο χαρτη οχι αλλα δεν εχει σημασια η γεωγραφικη θεση για να σπασει ενα λινκ.
ειναι ποιο πανω σας.. 1800 μετρα απο εσενα και 800 απο Klarabel.
Με klarabel επαιζε με σημα -39 ( με το 1,10 πιατο )
Το θεμα ειναι αν τον βλεπεις και σε βλεπει γιατι εχει μια οικοδομη δεξια του και δε θυμαμε την οπτικη του.

δες εδω και εδω

----------


## klarabel

Καλημέρα σε όλους. 
Αν έχει διαθέσιμο if ο Νίκος , # SV1KWH μπορεί να σκανάρει από εκεί, και γιατί όχι να γινόταν έστω και δοκιμαστικά προσπάθεια και με τον mivec αν δεν παίζει ούτε έτσι, για να δένει όλη η περιοχή με κοντινά λίνκ. 
Ομως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έχει γίνει, γιατί μπορεί να έπαιζε το λίνκ 7311-3725 με λίγο παραπάνω ισχύ αλλά έπαιζε με ccq 100/100 kai Btest 40Mbit. Μόνο feeder και καλώδιο δεν έχω αλλάξει, αλλά δεν πιστεύω να φταίει κάτι από αυτά γιατί έχουν και λαστιχοταινία καλά πιασμένη και είναι και μέσα σε σπιράλ.
@fengi ( Αντώνη αν μπορείς γύρνα τον Mivec σε ΑΡ για να σκανάρει ο Ηλίας, εγώ από εδώ τώρα δεν μπορώ)

----------


## SV1EFO

> Στο χαρτη οχι αλλα δεν εχει σημασια η γεωγραφικη θεση για να σπασει ενα λινκ.
> ειναι ποιο πανω σας.. 1800 μετρα απο εσενα και 800 απο Klarabel.
> Με klarabel επαιζε με σημα -39 ( με το 1,10 πιατο )
> Το θεμα ειναι αν τον βλεπεις και σε βλεπει γιατι εχει μια οικοδομη δεξια του και δε θυμαμε την οπτικη του.
> 
> δες εδω και εδω


Αντωνη εγω δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα να το δοκιμασουμε. Οποτε μπορεις και εσυ (μια και ο καλυτερος ολων) ελα να το παιδεψουμε..!!!  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. 
> Αν έχει διαθέσιμο if ο Νίκος , # SV1KWH μπορεί να σκανάρει από εκεί, και γιατί όχι να γινόταν έστω και δοκιμαστικά προσπάθεια και με τον mivec αν δεν παίζει ούτε έτσι, για να δένει όλη η περιοχή με κοντινά λίνκ. 
> Ομως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έχει γίνει, γιατί μπορεί να έπαιζε το λίνκ 7311-3725 με λίγο παραπάνω ισχύ αλλά έπαιζε με ccq 100/100 kai Btest 40Mbit. Μόνο feeder και καλώδιο δεν έχω αλλάξει, αλλά δεν πιστεύω να φταίει κάτι από αυτά γιατί έχουν και λαστιχοταινία καλά πιασμένη και είναι και μέσα σε σπιράλ.
> @fengi ( Αντώνη αν μπορείς γύρνα τον Mivec σε ΑΡ για να σκανάρει ο Ηλίας, εγώ από εδώ τώρα δεν μπορώ)


Κωστα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι παιζει. Ο Νικος εχει υποδομη για 2 ακομα link αλλα προς το παρον δεν εχει πιατο και feeder. Μπορω να το δω λιγο ποιο εντατικα και να το βγαλουμε.  ::

----------


## ryloth

Ηλία μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας θα 
πάω πρός τον nvak να πάρω feeders.
Εάν θέλεις πές μου  ::  

Κώστα τι έγινε με το epal ?
Θα το βγάλουμε το λίνκ ?  ::

----------


## fengi1

> Ηλία μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας θα 
> πάω πρός τον nvak να πάρω feeders.
> Εάν θέλεις πές μου  
> 
> Κώστα τι έγινε με το epal ?
> Θα το βγάλουμε το λίνκ ?


Εχει βγει απο χτες το βραδυ αυτο  ::

----------


## ryloth

δέ πήρα μυρωδιά,
τις τελευταίες μέρες δέν έχω πολύ χρόνο να κοιτάζω την wind.

----------


## SV1EFO

> Ηλία μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας θα 
> πάω πρός τον nvak να πάρω feeders.
> Εάν θέλεις πές μου


Ναιιι Ναιιιι θελω 2. Νασε καλα. Θα παει κανεις και για πιατα???  ::

----------


## ryloth

To σκίσαμε το θέμα, αλλά απαντάω εδώ.

Κώστα θα πάρω 3 για εσένα & 2 για τον ηλία
σύνολο 5.
Και 7 που θέλω εγώ = 12.

Νvak πάρε φορτηγό μαζί να κουβαλήσεις feeder την παρασκευή  ::   :: 

Τι πιάτα θέλεις gibertini ?
Νομίζω πως τα παίρνω 24-25€, εάν δέν έχουν πάρει τα επάνω τους 
όπως όλα τα πράγματα τον τελευταίο καιρό........

----------


## SV1EFO

> Τι πιάτα θέλεις gibertini ?
> Νομίζω πως τα παίρνω 24-25€, εάν δέν έχουν πάρει τα επάνω τους 
> όπως όλα τα πράγματα τον τελευταίο καιρό........


ΝΝΝααιιι 2...χαχχαα πολυ γελιο. Klarabell ευχαριστω για την φιλοξενια...χαχχααα!!

----------


## ryloth

Ελπιζω οι διαχειρηστές να μην το δούν σαν αγγελία
αγοραπωλησιας & το πανε για κλείδωμα στα flames-troll...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

Το σκέφτομαι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

> Ελπιζω οι διαχειρηστές να μην το δούν σαν αγγελία
> αγοραπωλησιας & το πανε για κλείδωμα στα flames-troll...


Εχεις pm.

----------


## klarabel

Το ρουτέρι έφαγε φρίκη σήμερα. Είχε κολλήσει και φαινόταν χωρίς interfaces και ip addresses. Πρίν λίγη ώρα και αφού προηγουμένως έκανα restore ένα backup (5 ήμερών πίσω) , έγινε reboot και επανήλθαν όλα μιά χαρά. 
Παραδόξως το voip (sipura) έπαιζε. Πόσα και ποιά λίνκ ήταν up δεν ξέρω μιάς και μέ ενημέρωσαν ο fengi και ο zpaf που έτυχε να μπούν μέσα. Screenshots πήρα και θα τα δώ αργότερα μαζί με τα log. 
Δεν είχα ξαναπαρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο μέχρι τώρα. Για να πάρετε μια εικόνα .....

----------


## JB172

cf ?

----------


## klarabel

Δεν ξέρω Γιάννη, αυτό σκέφτηκα και εγώ, για αυτό έριξα και το backup. Δεν ξέρω άν είναι τα ..προ-εόρτια της CF, θα δείξει....  ::

----------


## fengi1

Μικρη διακοπη ρευματος, δευτερολεπτων εγινε και μετα κολησε.

----------


## JB172

UPS ?

----------


## geosid

> UPS ?


to αλλο με το ΤΟΤΟ δεν μας ειπες . χχααχχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχ

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> UPS ?
> 
> 
> to αλλο με το ΤΟΤΟ δεν μας ειπες . χχααχχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχ


ΠροΒλέπω να σου βγάζει και τα υπόλοιπα δόντια ο klarabel.  ::

----------


## klarabel

To UPS είναι φρέσκο (2μηνών) και μεγαλύτερο από το προηγούμενο, δεν φαντάζομαι να δείχνει σημάδια ...αδιαθεσίας από τώρα !  ::

----------


## igna

Σε ματιάσανε  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα Κώστα, χρόνια πολλά να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή.!

----------


## nikpanGR

χρονια πολλα Κώστα

----------


## chrismarine

πολύχρονος !  ::

----------


## geosid

Kωστακι μας ..... Χρονια πολλα και καλα , πανω απο ολα με υγεια . 
αρησα να στα πω αλλα καλιο αργα παρα ποτε

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα, σήμερα στον κόμβο Klarabel έγινε εξόρμηση από φανατικούς και τοποθετήθηκε νέο πιάτο με το ζόρι, για το 9ο link του κόμβου.

Με τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα, *το νέο link* παίζει καλά.....  ::  

Μπράβο klarabel, να βάλεις και τρίτο στό.
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Συνέχεια
 ::   :: 

*Ακολούθησε μετά δεξίωση*.

Tnx klara.

----------


## klarabel

Δύο λίνκ τον τελευταίο καιρό είναι υπό επιτήρηση.
1. Το λίνκ με space την ημέρα (και ιδιαίτερα πρωινές ώρες) παίζει καλά όσον αφορά ccq 100/100 , αλλά πολλές φορές και κυρίως βραδινές πέφτει αισθητά. Σημασία έχει ότι παίζει καλά -60 / -62 και τέλος πάντων σίγουρα δεν είναι θέμα στόχευσης.
2. Τό άλλο λίνκ με selete δεν παίζει πιά όσο έπαιζε πρίν όσον αφορά ccq παρόλο που το S/N =35 δεν έχει μεταβληθεί. Παρόλα αυτά το ccq ..κάνει τραμπάλες. Θα το δούμε με τον Houseclub με την πρώτη ευκαιρία άν και ίσως πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε συχνότητες πρίν αλλάξω καλώδιο, pigtail, κάρτα ή ότιδήποτε άλλο.

Υ'. Γ Ο κόμβος από χτες απέκτησε και νέα ....ταυτότητα "SW1PTY" και thanx to SV1EFO μηχάνημα και κεραία. Τώρα χρειαζεται ένας δεύτερος ιστός (μάλλον ένα μικρό τρισωλήνιο) για να στεγάσει το νέο κεραιοσύστημα και να μεταφέρει και μερικά πιάτα από το πρώτο που καλύπτουν εν μέρει τον ηλιακό. Ολα με την ανάλογη προτεραιότητα step by step.  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

> Υ'. Γ Ο κόμβος από χτες απέκτησε και νέα ....ταυτότητα "SW1PTY"


Καλοριζικος ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΕ...και καλες επικοινωνιες. Αντε πολλα 73 οπως λεμε και εμεις οι radioamateur !!  ::

----------


## senius

Βρε μπαγάσα το πήρες το δίπλωμα του ραδιοερασιτέχνη?

Θα ερθω εγώ να σου σηκώσω το θηρίο... το δικαιούμαι.!
 ::   ::

----------


## gounara

Υ'. Γ Ο κόμβος από χτες απέκτησε και νέα ....ταυτότητα "SW1PTY" και thanx to SV1EFO μηχάνημα και κεραία. Τώρα χρειαζεται ένας δεύτερος ιστός (μάλλον ένα μικρό τρισωλήνιο) για να στεγάσει το νέο κεραιοσύστημα και να μεταφέρει και μερικά πιάτα από το πρώτο που καλύπτουν εν μέρει τον ηλιακό. Ολα με την ανάλογη προτεραιότητα step by step.  :: [/quote]


Συγχαρητηρια συναδελφε 
gounara sv1edi
πολλα 73

----------


## klarabel

Πρίν μιά ώρα περίπου τελειώσαμε με την βοήθεια του Αντώνη (fengi) , το troubleshooting με το λίνκ με selete. Αλλάχτηκαν feeder, καλώδιο αρχικά. Δοκιμάσαμε ξανά μήπως φταίει η στόχευση αλλά δεν....! Τέλος το αλλάξαμε, βάζοντας το λίνκ σε άλλη κάρτα (κάνοντας προσωρινά Disable ενεργό λίνκ) και πάλι όμως τίποτα. Ετσι αποκλείσαμε την περίπτωση pigtail-κάρτα. Μόνο το πιάτο έμεινε τώρα..............!!
Με μια πρόχειρη παρατήρηση αν θυμάμαι καλά το λίνκ πρέπει να "χάλασε" σε μια πρόσφατη βροχή, για δείτε το και σεις απο το απέναντι άκρο, δεν δικαιολογείται απο ccq 100/100 να τσακίσει τόσο πολύ !!
Thanx in advance !!  ::

----------


## klarabel

Σε απο κοινού με τον Ηλία (sv1efo) συμφωνία, ψάχνουμε ένα ενδιάμεσο λίνκ για να σπάσουμε το ήδη υπάρχον μιάς και βρίσκεται σε μια διακύμανση τον τελευταίο καιρό. Εάν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος ας ενημερώσει.  ::

----------


## geosid

> Σε απο κοινού με τον Ηλία (sv1efo) συμφωνία, ψάχνουμε ένα ενδιάμεσο λίνκ για να σπάσουμε το ήδη υπάρχον μιάς και βρίσκεται σε μια διακύμανση τον τελευταίο καιρό. Εάν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος ας ενημερώσει.


να μιλησω με τον μαριο ( mivec ) να βαλουμε ενα πιατακι που εχω περισευμα να σας σενιαρω και τους 3 .

----------


## klarabel

Σήμερα πέρασε καλώδιο ethernet σε client απέναντι απο το κόμβο και έγινε μια αξιοπρεπής σύνδεση στο backbone που ενδεχόμενα να συνδέσει και άλλους ενδιαφερόμενους. Αυξανόμαστε και πληθαίνουμε !!  ::

----------


## senius

Μέσα στην πατέντα ωρε Κώστα, όπως πάντα.

Γι' αυτό πέρασα με την μηχανή μου κάτω από το σπίτι σου το μεσημέρι και πήρε το καλώδιο, από κάτω, η ρόδα (δεν το είχατε τεντώσει  ::  ).

Ελεος...
Μες την μέση του δρόμου το καλώδιο?
Και καλά το πρόλαβα και σας το μάτησα,
αν πέρναγαν τίποτα *γύφτοι* θα το μάζευαν και θα το πούλαγαν για χαλκό, 

Σκέφτομαι τον φουκαρά τον client, χαρά που θα έκανε, που έγινε b.b. για λίγο και ξαφνικά, θα ήταν ασύνδετος από τους γύφτους που θα πούλαγαν το καλώδιο.

Να σαι καλά που μάτησα το καλώδιο.  ::   ::  

**********
EDIT:
Στο επόμενο τεύχος: Η πώληση του καλωδίου ethernet απο τους γύφτους και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα....
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> αν πέρναγαν τίποτα *γύφτοι* θα το μάζευαν και θα το πούλαγαν για χαλκό, 
> 
> Σκέφτομαι τον φουκαρά τον client, χαρά που θα έκανε, που έγινε b.b. για λίγο και ξαφνικά, θα ήταν ασύνδετος από τους γύφτους που θα πούλαγαν το καλώδιο.
> 
> **********
> EDIT:
> Στο επόμενο τεύχος: Η πώληση του καλωδίου ethernet απο τους γύφτους και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα....


Για αυτό να βάζετε οπτικές ίνες μόνο!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

> να συνδέσει και άλλους ενδιαφερόμενους. Αυξανόμαστε και πληθαίνουμε !!


Εγω.

----------


## SV1EFO

> Μέσα στην πατέντα ωρε Κώστα, όπως πάντα.
> 
> Γι' αυτό πέρασα με την μηχανή μου κάτω από το σπίτι σου το μεσημέρι και πήρε το καλώδιο, από κάτω, η ρόδα (δεν το είχατε τεντώσει  ).
> 
> Ελεος...
> Μες την μέση του δρόμου το καλώδιο?


Κωστα αστους να λενε. Αυριο θα φερω την τσαπα να το κανουμε υπογειο.  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Μέσα στην πατέντα ωρε Κώστα, όπως πάντα.........


Tώρα τελευταία παίρνω στον υπολογιστή μου το παρακάτω ..." The system has recovered from a ..senius error !! " 
Kώστα ξέρεις τίποτα ?  ::

----------


## commando

senius τι εγινε πηρες μηχανη?Τι μοντελο?

----------


## klarabel

Φίλος και συνάδελφος συναμδίτηςμου έστειλε το παρακάτω λίνκ . 
Ρε τι γίνεται στον κόσμο ???  ::

----------


## senius

> Tώρα τελευταία παίρνω στον υπολογιστή μου το παρακάτω ..." The system has recovered from a ..senius error !! " 
> Kώστα ξέρεις τίποτα ?


Ναι, οι γύφτοι πούλησαν τον χαλκό και αγόρασαν server, προγραμμάτισαν *φραγή* σε σένα.

Απλά τα παρά έμπλεξαν και μου έστειλαν pm, τα έφτιαξα.

Τώρα Κώστα, αν δεις δεν σου βγάζει τέτοιο μήνυμα.
 ::   :: 




> senius τι εγινε πηρες μηχανη?Τι μοντελο?


Ενα ζετάκι.!!
 ::

----------


## acoul

που χάθηκες βρε ψυχή <-- πάλι περνάς καλά ??

----------


## SV1EFO

> που χάθηκες βρε ψυχή <-- πάλι περνάς καλά ??


Παιδια να λετε λιγοτερα... Εχω πληροφοριες πως αυτη την εποχη κανει μονοζυγο σε ενα κοκκινο στρινκ...  ::   ::

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> που χάθηκες βρε ψυχή <-- πάλι περνάς καλά ??
> 
> 
> Παιδια να λετε λιγοτερα... Εχω πληροφοριες πως αυτη την εποχη κανει μονοζηγο σε ενα κοκκινο στρινκ...


εχει πεσει με τα μουτρα στη ..... δουλεια  ::

----------


## klarabel

Παρόλο με προβληματικό το ένα χέρι, οι ταρατσάδες ..δεν κόβονται. Σήμερα με την βοήθεια του fengi (όπως πάντα) αλφαδιάζαμε τα πιάτα του poseidwn (#5023) σε τρισωλήνιο πύργο (..άβολος τελείως χωρίς ζώνη) με τον fengi προφανώς στον πύργο. . Εγινε το καλύτερο δυνατό πάντως και στην συνέχεια ετοιμάζονται άλλοι 3 νέοι κόμβοι εδώ κοντά. Αυτά πρός το παρόν ..γλωσοκοπάνες !!  ::

----------


## BladeWS

> με τον fengi προφανώς στον πύργο.



 ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Αυτά πρός το παρόν ..γλωσοκοπάνες !!


Γιατί δεν λες την αλήθεια ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑ?

----------


## senius

> Παρόλο με προβληματικό το ένα χέρι, *οι ταρατσάδες ..δεν κόβονται*.


Αντε να πάμε στο αρχικό.....
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Ρε αυτες ειναι παλιες φωτογραφιες.... Καινουργιες φωτογραφιες την Γνωστης - Αγνωστης δεν εχεται??? ....Ε τοτε ....  ::

----------


## geosid

> Ρε αυτες ειναι παλιες φωτογραφιες.... Καινουργιες φωτογραφιες την Γνωστης - Αγνωστης δεν εχεται??? ....Ε τοτε ....


κρυβε λογια .... κρυβε λογια .....
Μην πεσει η καταρα του Τουτανχαμων πανω μας  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Επειδή θα γίνει κάποια συντήρηση ή/και κάποιες μικροαλλαγές στον κόμβο προς το τέλος του μήνα, καλό θα είναι να το έχουν υπ' όψιν τους oι clients και να επικοινωνήσουν κάποια στιγμή με pm/email whatever για να γίνει ένα ξεσκαρτάρισμα σε ΙΡs και mac addresses .
Ευχαριστώ.  ::

----------


## klarabel

Διακοπή ρεύματος στον κόμβο. Είναι με το UPS τώρα, και είναι το Ταρατσορούτερ, ένα RB433AH και ένα PC επάνω καί όσο αντέξουν !!!  ::

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά, πρόεδρε, να μας χαιρόμαστε.
Πολύχρονοι και με υγεία.!
 :: 

Εδιτ: 
κλείσαμε τραπέζι το βράδυ, δίπλα απο το σπίτι μου στην κυριλα στο Γκάζι, να κάτσουμε να γιορτάσουμε το ονομα σου, σαν άνθρωποι.....

Περιμένουμε να έρθεις κι εσύ, καθώς και να πληρώσεις το μαγικό χαρτί του γκαρσόν στο τέλος....
 ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Χρόνια σου πολλά πρόεδρε Klarabel ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## geosid

Κωστακι Χρονια σου πολλα .

----------


## SV1EFO

Χρονια πολλα και απο μενα φιλε... Με υγεια !!

----------


## djbill

Ένα μεγάλο ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ στον πρόεδρο μαs και από εμένα,να σε χαιρόμαστε.  ::

----------


## sv1her

Χρόνια Πολλά και στο HamFest θα κεράσεις τα σουβλάκια.
Η γιορτή κρατά 40 ημέρες!

----------


## PriestRunner

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα.

----------


## babisbabis

Χρονια πολλα Κωστα!
 ::

----------


## pasific

> Nέος client από χτές στο ΑΡ του κόμβου (6ος official...). Dinodino - NodeId : #13398.
> Ντίνο καλώς ήλθες στην κοινότητα του AWMN.


παιδια κατι εχετε κανει λαθος η εγω κανω λαθος ο κομβος αυτος (1339 ::  βρισκετε στην σαντορινη

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> Nέος client από χτές στο ΑΡ του κόμβου (6ος official...). Dinodino - NodeId : #13398.
> Ντίνο καλώς ήλθες στην κοινότητα του AWMN.
> 
> 
> παιδια κατι εχετε κανει λαθος η εγω κανω λαθος ο κομβος αυτος (1339 βρισκετε στην σαντορινη


Έχει δηλώσει ο dinodino λάθος τις συντεταγμένες.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pasific
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> ...


Και βγήκε επάνω στον Γουλά ακριβώς ?

Περίεργη σύμπτωση...  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Ωραία περιοχή για απόκρυψη.  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> Nέος client από χτές στο ΑΡ του κόμβου (6ος official...). Dinodino - NodeId : #13398.
> Ντίνο καλώς ήλθες στην κοινότητα του AWMN.
> 
> 
> παιδια κατι εχετε κανει λαθος η εγω κανω λαθος ο κομβος αυτος (1339 βρισκετε στην σαντορινη


Σε κάποιες δοκιμές με τον αδελφό του Geosid ( froulos ), που είναι Σαντορίνη, "ξεχάστηκε" ο κόμβος 13398 εκεί. 
Λάθος (όχι) εκ παραδρομής αλλά ...εκ διαδρομής. Τέσπα ....fixed !!  ::

----------


## klarabel

Μόλις επέστρεψα και διαπίστωσα και στην πράξη (..αφου με είχε ενημερώσει ο Αντώνης νωρίτερα) ότι το λίνκ με fengi ανήκει πλέον στο ...παρελθόν.
Εάν πώ ότι δεν στεναχωρήθηκα σίγουρα δεν θα είναι αλήθεια αφού ο fengi ήταν ένας πολύ καλός και σημαντικός κόμβος στην περιοχή με πολύ καλά, σταθερά και ποιοτικά λίνκ, και κυρίως καλοκουρδισμένα !!
Τώρα αυτό που προέχει είναι να αναδιοργανωθούμε και να επανακάμψουμε με τα "απολεσθέντα" λίνκ μιάς και στο μεταξύ διάστημα δεν εμφανίσθηκε κάποιος αξιόλογος κόμβος τριγύρω που να επιδιώξει να παίξει σημαντικό ρόλο στο backbone του δικτύου μας πέραν των ήδη υπαρχόντων.
Με το "ορφανό" πλέον if θα προσπαθήσω να αναζητήσω ένα λίνκ πάλι προς την περιοχή εκεί γύρω δεδομένου του ότι δεν έχω δυνατότητα να τοποθετήσω σε άλλο μέρος του ιστού το πιάτο αυτό και απο την άλλη΄θέλω να αποφύγω την 'διασταύρωση' των υπαρχόντων λίνκ, μιάς και αυτό ισχύει μέχρι και σήμερα.
Τέλος να ευχηθώ εγκαρδίως καλή επιτυχία στον fengi , στην νέα του γειτονιά και καλά λίνκ, αν και σίγουρα αυτό που "είχε" δεν πρόκειται να το ξαναφτιάξει, δεδομένου ότι υπάρχουν αρκετά ψηλά κτίρια τριγύρω που δεν δίνουν και πολλές ελπίδες.
Δεν ξέρω αλλά νοιώθω ...κάπως σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις όταν διαβάζω ότι κάποιος κόμβος ...σιγεί ξαφνικά και ειδικά εν προκειμένω με τον fengi, αλλά τέσπα that's the way it is !!  ::

----------


## JB172

Εχει τσαγανό ο Αντώνης  ::  
Link also down with LP17.

----------


## geosid

το λινκ που ειχες με τον Αντωνη μπορουμε να το βγαλουμε απο το μαριο .

----------


## fengi1

Αστα... εχασα το "φως μου" εδω περα.
Οπτικη μονο κοντα , και Καματερο - Πετρουπολη ψηλα.
Το μονο που πιανω ειναι καποια λιν το abdul που ειναι κοντα μου και πιστευω εκει κατι να γινει.
Μια ελπιδα που υπηρχε στο λινκ με schia μαλλον την εφαγε ενα τριωροφο. Θα το δοκιμασω παλι απο ιστο ομως.
Ο ρουτερ ειναι στην θεση του και το ΑΡ απο σημερα εκπεμπει παντως.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αστα... εχασα το "φως μου" εδω περα.
> Οπτικη μονο κοντα , και Καματερο - Πετρουπολη ψηλα.
> Το μονο που πιανω ειναι καποια λιν το abdul που ειναι κοντα μου και πιστευω εκει κατι να γινει.
> Μια ελπιδα που υπηρχε στο λινκ με schia μαλλον την εφαγε ενα τριωροφο. Θα το δοκιμασω παλι απο ιστο ομως.
> Ο ρουτερ ειναι στην θεση του και το ΑΡ απο σημερα εκπεμπει παντως.


παντως εγω εχω ανοικτο το ftp kai ton apache στα windows,να τα αφήσω η να τα κλείσω?

----------


## fengi1

Νικο θα σηκωθουν ολα απο Klarabel.
Κλειστα, ετσι και αλλιως δε παιζουν

----------


## klarabel

Σήμερα το βραδάκι ο καιρός ήταν ιδανικός για ταρατσάδα με το δροσερό αεράκι να κάνει ευχάριστη την παρέα και την διάθεση (η παρέα ήταν ευχάριστη ούτως ή άλλως...  ::  ) .
Ετσι λοιπόν διορθώθηκε το λίνκ με Gfan που έπαιζε ασθμαίνοντας τον τελευταίο καιρό, αφου βρέθηκε ο ένοχος (cm9), και τελικά διορθώθηκε το σήμα κάτω απο -60 με Τχ 1 και CCQ 100/100.
Δεύτερη ευχάριστη έκπληξη ήταν το λίνκ με Schia (όπου στην αρχή πίστευα ότι κάποιο εμπόδιο υπήρχε μεταξύ μας γιατί δεν έπεφτε κάτω απο -74) και τελικά έφτασε -44 με ...τσιμπημένη λίγο την ισχύ, αλλά μόλις κεντραρίστηκε 2-3 μοίρες αριστερά είδαμε τελικά φώς !!
Το λίνκ έπαιξε τελικά άψογα αφού ρίξαμε την ισχύ και φτάσαμε -60 περίπου CCQ 100/100 και το Βtest απέδωσε τα μέγιστα που μπορεί, και επίσης ανοίξαμε και το BGP επιτέλους. Το λίνκ αυτό ήταν το ορφανό που απέμεινε απο τον Fengi και ....τιμής ένεκεν δεν θα μπορούσε να μην είναι ισάξιο ποιοτικά !!
Στην αυριανή επίσκεψη πάλι θα μπούν και οι σχετικές λαστιχοταινίες μιάς και με το φώς της ημέρας θα γίνει καλύτερη δουλειά, και θα αλλαχθεί και η CF με μια πιο φρέσκια έκδοση ΜΤ. 
Το μόνο που απομένει μετά είναι να μπεί και κανένας ιστός παραδίπλα γιατί ο ηλιακός ....τρώει μια φρίκη (και ειδικά τον χειμώνα είναι πιο αισθητή) , μια και τα πιάτα του προσφέρουν μια ..ανακούφιση το καλοκαίρι απο τον ίσκιο τους ή εναλλακτικά να μετακινηθεί ο ηλιακός (που και αυτό παίζει !!). Είδωμεν..!!  ::

----------


## fengi1



----------


## NetTraptor

> Το μόνο που απομένει μετά είναι να μπεί και κανένας ιστός παραδίπλα γιατί ο ηλιακός ....τρώει μια φρίκη (και ειδικά τον χειμώνα είναι πιο αισθητή) , μια και τα πιάτα του προσφέρουν μια ..ανακούφιση το καλοκαίρι απο τον ίσκιο τους ή εναλλακτικά να μετακινηθεί ο ηλιακός (που και αυτό παίζει !!). Είδωμεν..!!


Έχεις σκεφτεί να γυρίσεις την πολυκατοικία?  ::

----------


## marius

> Δεύτερη ευχάριστη έκπληξη ήταν το λίνκ με Schia (όπου στην αρχή πίστευα ότι κάποιο εμπόδιο υπήρχε μεταξύ μας γιατί δεν έπεφτε κάτω απο -74) και τελικά έφτασε -44 με ...τσιμπημένη λίγο την ισχύ, αλλά μόλις κεντραρίστηκε 2-3 μοίρες αριστερά είδαμε τελικά φώς !!
> Το λίνκ έπαιξε τελικά άψογα αφού ρίξαμε την ισχύ και φτάσαμε -60 περίπου CCQ 100/100 και το Βtest απέδωσε τα μέγιστα που μπορεί, και επίσης ανοίξαμε και το BGP επιτέλους. Το λίνκ αυτό ήταν το ορφανό που απέμεινε απο τον Fengi και ....τιμής ένεκεν δεν θα μπορούσε να μην είναι ισάξιο ποιοτικά !!


Σήμερα γύρισα και με ευχαρίστηση είδα ότι το λινκ είναι ΟΚ.
Μπράβο Κώστα  ::   ::  
Εγώ από την μεριά μου θα ανέβω στον schia μέσα στην εβδομάδα για τα υπόλοιπα
Οσο για σενα Αντωνη  ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Μαριε,
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=39909

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους.

----------


## klarabel

Tα link με Stranger, Nikpet και SV1EFO λόγω συντήρησης για λίγο down.

----------


## klarabel

Στην πραγματικότητα ένα λίνκ άρχισε να κάνει ...νερά (και κυριολεκτικά) διότι κάποιο καπάκι είχε αρχίσει να ανοίγει σαν ..τριαντάφυλλο. Μαζί με αυτό αλλάχθηκαν και άλλα 3 προληπτικά.
Up and running !!  ::  

Y.Γ. Ιδανικός καιρός για ταρατσάδα σήμερα.

----------


## SV1EFO

Ρε εισαι τρελος !!!

----------


## klarabel

Link με Selete down. 
Να ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο JB172 για την μέχρι αυτη την ώρα βοήθειά του, αλλά .... "φάγαμε ήττα". Ες αύριον τα νεώτερα !!

----------


## klarabel

Χτές, έπειτα απο επίσκεψη του Σταύρου 7bpm στον υποφαινόμενο κόμβο και μιάς και υπήρχαν 2 έτοιμα RB' s για εγκατάσταση σε 2 νέους κόμβους, είπαμε να τους κάνουμε μια αναβάθμιση στην τελευταία version 4.9, που είναι εν λειτουργία απο την πλευρά του Σταύρου. Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά. Αργότερα το βράδυ και σε συνεργασία με τον Γιάννη , JB172 κάναμε αναβάβμιση σε ενα RB433ΑΗ που παίζει παράλληλα με το ταρατσοPC, επίσης στην 4.9 ver. απο 3.Χ που έπαιζε πάνω απο 1 χρόνο τώρα, αφού είχαν γίνει τα σχετικά backup κλπ.
Απο εκείνη την στιγμή και μετά το routing παλάβωσε. Το RB ήταν unreachable και γενικά στα BGP Advertisements φαίνονταν άλλα αντ' άλλων. Υποθέσαμε ότι μπορεί να μην του "έκατσε" καλά το 4.9 και κάναμε ένα downgrade στην πιό γνωστή stable έκδοση 4.6. Ομως η ίδια συμπεριφορά συνεχίστηκε. 
Σαν τελική προσπάθεια, για να περαστεί quagga πάνω στο RB, και μετά το downgrade σε 3.20, διαπιστώθηκε ότι χάθηκε όλο το setup απο το RB. Η συνέχεια σήμερα.
Γνωρίζει κανείς που μπορεί να οφείλεται; Είναι κάτι λάθος ;

----------


## nikolas_350

Η quagga που περάσατε πια ver. ήταν και τι ημερομηνία είχαν τα πακέτα ;

----------


## klarabel

> Η quagga που περάσατε πια ver. ήταν και τι ημερομηνία είχαν τα πακέτα ;


Για να γίνει το downgrade σε 3.20, "μπήκαμε" απο IP γειτονικού λίνκ, και μετά στο επόμενο reboot έχασε το αρχικό setup, ΙΡ's κλπ, οπότε μείναμε εκεί, άνευ quagga(ς) αφού είχε πάει σχεδόν 2 ξημερώματα. Το περίεργο βέβαια είναι ότι παρόλο που αν και αλλάχτηκε το RB με ένα άλλο brand new, και ξαναπεράστηκαν ΙΡ, Mtik Routing 4.9 - BGP και link setup, για την συνέχεια προκειμένου να δούμε άμεσα καποια αλλαγή, τελικά είχαμε παρόμοια συμπεριφορά.

----------


## klarabel

Link με Selete - Up & Running.

----------


## senius

Συνονόματε, να μας χαιρόμαστε ωρε.
Να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή, πολύχρονος με υγεία.  ::

----------


## sv1her

Κώστα,
Χρόνια Πολλά για την ονομαστική σου εορτή

----------


## chrismarine

πολύχρονος !!

----------


## klarabel

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές, σε όλους, είτε απο εδώ ή με όποιο άλλο τρόπο με θυμήθηκαν. Να είστε όλοι καλά και ανταποδίδω παρομοίως σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες.

----------


## klarabel

Down o κόμβος για λίγο.

----------


## universalelectronics

Χρονια πολλα Κωστα με υγεια!

----------


## klarabel

Χθές βράδυ ο κόμβος είχε ενα downtime 2-3 ώρες, λόγω των γνωστών και ξαφνικών διακοπών του ρεύματος.

----------


## klarabel

Link με Space (#6506) down. To feeder απο εδώ είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## klarabel

Ενα Scan απο ελεύθερο if "βλέπει" τα παρακάτω...

klarabel scan from free interface (old sv1efo link ) .jpg

Κυρίως κόμβους Γαλατσίου...

----------


## klarabel

Νέο λίνκ απο χθές με τον #19423 (Anubis), και με την βοήθεια απο την απέναντι πλευρά του ntrits (Ithaca). 

Νίκο κεντράρισα και απο εδώ, θέλει όμως και περισσότερο "κούρδισμα" το λίνκ.

----------


## klarabel

Αλλαγή τροφοδοτικού στον κόμβο, "έσκασε" και αυτό απο την πολύ ζέστη χθές.

----------


## fengi1

...

----------


## fengi1

Kαπου ειχα το e-mail της Γιαννας...

----------


## romias

Ποιος είναι αυτός ανάμεσα στην Γιώτα και την Λιλή?

----------


## fengi1

Τακη , αν κρινω απο το μπλουζακι , μαλλον οικολογικος κομβος πρεπει ναναι.

----------


## senius

> Τακη , αν κρινω απο το μπλουζακι , μαλλον οικολογικος κομβος πρεπει ναναι.


πριν ------> klarabel karamouza.jpg και μετά ------> klarabel toumpano.jpg

----------


## JB172

Α χα χα χα χα !

----------


## klarabel

Ελειπα λίγες μέρες και βλέπω γίνεται ....πάρτυ εδώ μέσα εεεεε ?

----------


## fengi1

Eσυ το εκανες το παρτυ. Εμεις απλα κοιταμε.

----------


## klarabel

1 τετραπλός off.
4 link down + 1 virtual 
Αν έχει κάποιος τετραπλό διαθέσιμο ....pm me

----------


## akakios

Έχεις π.μ.

----------


## klarabel

Σήμερα που βρήκα το χρόνο και είναι και ο καιρός κατάλληλος, έγινε η αλλαγή του 4πλού και αποκαταστάθηκαν όλα τα λίνκ.
Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Δημήτρη (akakios) για την άμεση απόκρισή του και για την προσφορά του 4πλού. 
Ενα μόνο λίνκ με schia μας κάνει "νερά" αλλά θα το φτάξουμε.

----------


## akakios

::  welcome back... 

Τελικά μηπως βρηκες για ποιο λογο χαλασε ο 4πλος?

----------


## klarabel

Δεν βρήκα Δημήτρη για ποιό λόγο ..χάλασε, πάντως δεν αναγνωρίζει καμία κάρτα wireless πάνω του.
Ξαφνικά κόλλησε ο ρούτερ και στο επόμενο reboot, έλειπαν τα μισά λίνκ, λόγω τετραπλού !!
Ενα ολοκληρωμένο έχει πάνω του το RB12, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να αλλαχθεί, αν έχει κάποιος εμπειρία πάνω σε αυτό 
και μπορεί να μας ενημερώσει καλό θα ήταν.

----------


## klarabel

Ενα κεραιοσύστημα down (στην κυριολεξία όμως !) & τα link Arroto και eviawind down. To πρώτο αποκαταστάθηκε έμμασα με Virtual AP και το δευτερο θα πάρει χρόνο γιατί χρειάζεται ενα εκ νέου lifting (κυριολεκτικά πάλι) !!
Ευτυχώς την γλύτωσε ο ηλιακός αλλά έγιναν άλλες ζημιές. Ευτυχώς γλυτώσαμε τα χειρότερα.

----------


## fengi1

πως ρε !! τοσο αερα ειχε !!
σπασαν αντιριδες ?

----------


## klarabel

Oxι ρε μιά χαρά είναι ο κυρίως ιστός (κόμβος) , απλά παραδίπλα είχα βαλει 2-3 πιάτα σε άλλο κεραιοσύστημα και απο αυτό "ξήλωσε" τα στριφώνια στο μπετό και τον έριξε. Ευτυχώς οι μοναδικές απώλειες ήταν 1 πιάτο 80αρι έγινε φυσαρμόνικα και απο ένα άλλο πιάτο 1μ έσπασε η βάση του feeder, (btw δεν ξέρω υπάρχουν ξεχωριστές βάσεις ή πάει όλο πακέτο ? Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να βρεί ξεχωριστή βάση ?)

----------


## tsatasos

Για το 100αρι μπορείς να πάρεις βάση multifeed της gibertini που είναι πολύ πιο γερή από αυτό το πλαστικό.
Σκέτο το πλαστικό δεν το πουλάνε εκτός αν έχει ξεμείνει σε κάποιον (επειδή έχει χρησιμοποιήσει τη βάση multifeed) και στο δώσει.

----------


## klarabel

Οκ thanx, πρέπει να έχω μια βάση multifeed , δεν ξέρω αν είναι για 80άρι ή κάνει και στο 100άρι ? Θα το δοκιμάσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

----------


## tsatasos

Η σιδερένια γνήσια της Gibertini ανάλογα πώς θα τοποθετηθεί νομίζω κάνει κ για τα 2.

----------


## klarabel

O κόμβος είναι down. To τελευταίο διάστημα έκανε ...διάφορα νούμερα. Ελπίζω να είναι το τροφοδοτικό. 
Ο καιρός δεν το επέτρεψε μέχρι τώρα. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το αλλάξω.

----------


## speedemon

κωστα εχε υποψιν σου οτι εφτιαξα και το καλωδιο σου και το πιατο που ηταν ασυνδετο και κοιταει σε σενα ειναι παλι ενεργο ...οταν με το καλο εισαι και παλι up ... μπορεις να το κοιταξεις και αυτο
... Περαστηκα

----------


## klarabel

Τελικά μόνο το motherboard δεν άλλαξα !!! Ο νόμος του Μurphy τώρα τελευταία ...λειτουργεί άψογα !!
Πρίν λίγο up και πάλι, μόνο το ΑΡ δεν έχει αντικατασταθεί ακόμα, οπότε πελάτες μου υπομονή !!!

----------


## speedemon

κωστα ανοιξε ρε το bgp να ρουταρει και το λινκ σου.. και καλη χρονια σε ολους

----------


## klarabel

Απο 16:00 έως 18:00 ο κόμβος θα είναι down για εργασίες συντήρησης.

----------


## klarabel

Ευκαιρία σήμερα μια και ο καιρός είναι καλός για μια σύντομη συντήρηση και αλλαγή το ΑΡ που έχει θέμα το τελευταίο διάστημα.
Για καμιά ωρίτσα θα είναι down ο κόμβος.

----------


## klarabel

Tα link με Space και Arroto που είναι down απο χτές θα 'διορθωθούν' αύριο το πρωί καιρού επιτρέποντος.

----------


## klarabel

Κάποια λίνκ είναι down. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα αποκατασταθούν.

----------


## klarabel

Κάτι η διακοπή της ΔΕΗ , και κάτι το UPS που θέλει αλλαγή μπαταρίας είχε ενα downtime ο κόμβος. 
Λογικά έπρεπε να επανέλθει στο επόμενο reboot, αλλά δεν τα .."κατάφερε". 
UP and running τώρα.

----------


## senius

ο acoul χτυπιέται και σε ψάχνει , να αλλάξεις version σε 6xx, από την v 5.26 οπού έχεις....
Θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο να συνεννοηθούμε για τα υπόλοιπα, και πλέον να ανοίξουμε νέα σύγχρονα firewall roules για παν ενδεχόμενο προστασίας !!!!!

----------


## geolos

Τα firewalls πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται για προστασία και όχι για να κόβουμε (φιλτράρουμε) κόμβους


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## senius

> Τα firewalls πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται για προστασία και όχι για να κόβουμε (φιλτράρουμε) κόμβους
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Αυτό που λές είναι εύλογο χρόνια τώρα, το να προσαρμόζουμε ρυθμίσεις firewall roules , για προστασία των εσωτερικών αγαθών μας....

Τουλάχιστον αυτό προσαρμόζουμε ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες μας. Δηλαδή την προστασία των εν λόγω *εσωτερικών δικτύων μας.*

Αναφέρεις ότι κάποιοι κόβουνε (φιλτράρουνε) κόμβους....

Μπορείς να μας το δώσεις σε αποδεδειγμένα αποτελέσματα? Η λες ότι σου κατέβει για να δώσεις εντυπώσεις στο πλήθος?
Υπονοείς κάτι?

Φιλικά 
Κώστας senius.

----------


## geolos

Οχι δεν υπονοώ ... Στα λεω στα ίσια. Κόβεις διαδρομές.
Εχω εικόνα οπως σου ειπα απο ρουτερ που διαχειρίζεσαι αλλα δεν θέλω να εκθέσω το φίλο που μου το παραχώρησε .

Ειναι αξιοπερίεργο το οτι με traceroute κάποιοι φτάνουν (περνώντας απο κόμβους σου) σε συγκεκριμένες διαδρομές και αλλοι οχι... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## geolos

Ειναι γνωστό oτι κανεις εξαιρετική δουλεια στις ταράτσες... Η συμπεριφορά σου ομως ειναι απαράδεκτη (άλλωστε υπάρχουνε και πολλές προσβλητικές αναρτήσεις απο πάρτι σου σε αυτο και αλλα forums) - μάλιστα αρκετές φορες κατανοώντας τα λάθη σου κανεις reedit & deletion posts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Juan

Και το δικό μου δίκτυο είχα δει κάποια στιγμή ότι το είχε κόψει ο senius σε κόμβο που φόρτωσε παλιότερη έκδοση... Βάλτε ότι έκδοση RouterOS θέλετε.-

----------


## senius

> Οχι δεν υπονοώ ... Στα λεω στα ίσια. Κόβεις διαδρομές.
> Εχω εικόνα οπως σου ειπα απο ρουτερ που διαχειρίζεσαι αλλα δεν θέλω να εκθέσω το φίλο που μου το παραχώρησε .
> 
> Ειναι αξιοπερίεργο το οτι με traceroute κάποιοι φτάνουν (περνώντας απο κόμβους σου) σε συγκεκριμένες διαδρομές και αλλοι οχι... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





> Οι κανόνες είναι απλοί και υπάρχουν και στο forum της mikrotik.
> Κάνουν block μόνο την IP που κάνει port scan για ένα χρονικό διάστημα και όχι την κίνηση γενικά του BGP.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /ip firewall filter
> 
> add chain=input protocol=tcp psd=21,3s,3,1 action=add-src-to-address-list address-list="port scanners" address-list-timeout=2w comment="Port scanners to list " disabled=no
> ...


Καπου πιο πανω σε αλλο thread, εχει ποσταρει ο anka, για τα firewall filter rules, οπου εχουμε ενεργοποιησει εδω και καιρό σε διαφορους κόμβους, ωστε να προστατευονται εσωτερικα στο subnet τους.
Δεν έχω καταλάβει προσωπικά τι εννοείτε και μάλιστα αναφέρετε για το όνομά μου, οτι προκάλεσα φραγη και σύγχυση.
Έχετε αποδείξεις για ότι αναφέρετε για μένα? κι αν ναι? παρακαλώ στείλτε τες μας να το καταλάβουμε κι εμείς, η εγώ.

Στην θέση σας, αν είχα βρει κάτι που να προκάλεσε ο senius, θα το εδεινα εδω στεγνά.
Έτσι μιλάνε και πράττουν οι άνδρες.! Με αποδείξεις και live.

Μην προκαλείτε διχονια στο AWMN δικτυο, χωρίς να ξέρετε τι σας γίνετε.

Συνεχίζουμε και προσπαθούμε την δρομολόγηση του AWMN με καλή θέληση !!!!

----------


## geolos

Για αποδείξεις σου εςτειλα λίνκ. Το γεγονός οτι απείλησες αλλο μέλος του AWMN οτι θα του φέρεις την ΕΕΤΤ (γραμμένα απο εσενα σε αλλο forum) ειμαι πράξεις ενος ξεφτίλα, κάφρου και τραμπούκου. Την εκανες την πατατιά... Μην το κουράζεις αλλο.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## senius

Για δώσε το στην δημοσιότητα αυτο με την ΕΕΤΤ..

Τελικά έχεις χάσει τον χρονισμό σου , είσαι άτομο σε σύγχυση , και όσο πας χάνεις την αξιοπρέπεια και τον σεβασμό σου σαν άτομο από τους υπόλοιπους. ΚΡΙΜΑ

*Αρχίζω και σε κάνω κοπυ πλέον*

Παρακαλώ όπως παραθέσεις δημοσιια όσα λες με αποδείξεις , γυναικούλα geole...

Και κάτι άλλο μαστορα geolos.

Σε έχουμε προειδοποιήσει, να μην ποσταρεις *ασχετα post* σε νήματα κομβων οπου δεν εχουν σχέση. 
Παρακαλώ να συμμορφωθείς.

Στην περίπτωση που ακολουθήσεις το ιδιο μοτίβο, θα σου μεταφερω όλα μα όλα τα ποστ σου, στο νημα σου στην ενότητα σου.

Ευχαριστώ και κουλαρε μαν !!!!

*Θα πάθεις έμφραγμα στο τέλος.*

----------


## geolos

Φαινεται ξεχνάς και τι γράφεις στο
https://athenswireless.gr/forums/viewtopic.php?t=19
Αναρωτιέμαι εάν φταίει το αλκοόλ, η παντόφλα, ή το IQ ραδικιού...

Βεβαια επηδει η διαφορά ανάμεσα στην ηλιθιότητα και στην ευφυΐα είναι ότι μόνο η δεύτερη έχει όρια. παραιτούμαι· εχεις δικιο.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## nkar

Παντως προσοχή στα παραπάνω φίλτρα

Βάζοντάς τα κατάφερα να κλειδωθώ έξω από το mikrotikm μου.
Ουτε απο winbox ούτε απο web μπόρεσα να μπω.
Μου έκανε Block τόσο 3 διαφορετικά pc όσο και 2 android κινητά και ένα ipod touch....

Μόνη λύση το ολικό reset του taratsoPC με νέο δίσκο

(ευτυχώς που είχα κρατήσει backup των ρυθμίσεων)

Δε λέω υποχρεωτικά οτι είναι λάθος . Ισως κάτι δεν έκανα καλά εγω ....

----------


## Juan

> Καπου πιο πανω σε αλλο thread, εχει ποσταρει ο anka, για τα firewall filter rules, οπου εχουμε ενεργοποιησει εδω και καιρό σε διαφορους κόμβους, ωστε να προστατευονται εσωτερικα στο subnet τους.
> Δεν έχω καταλάβει προσωπικά τι εννοείτε και μάλιστα αναφέρετε για το όνομά μου, οτι προκάλεσα φραγη και σύγχυση.
> Έχετε αποδείξεις για ότι αναφέρετε για μένα? κι αν ναι? παρακαλώ στείλτε τες μας να το καταλάβουμε κι εμείς, η εγώ.
> 
> Στην θέση σας, αν είχα βρει κάτι που να προκάλεσε ο senius, θα το εδεινα εδω στεγνά.
> Έτσι μιλάνε και πράττουν οι άνδρες.! Με αποδείξεις και live.
> 
> Μην προκαλείτε διχονια στο AWMN δικτυο, χωρίς να ξέρετε τι σας γίνετε.
> 
> Συνεχίζουμε και προσπαθούμε την δρομολόγηση του AWMN με καλή θέληση !!!!



Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να αποδείξω ότι εφάρμοσες φίλτρο για το δίκτυο μου, βάλε ότι έκδοση θέλεις. Άπλα να ξέρετε ότι η Mikrotik βελτιώνει συνέχεια το λειτουργικό της και τα πρωτόκολλα.

----------


## anka

> Παντως προσοχή στα παραπάνω φίλτρα
> 
> Βάζοντάς τα κατάφερα να κλειδωθώ έξω από το mikrotikm μου.
> Ουτε απο winbox ούτε απο web μπόρεσα να μπω.
> Μου έκανε Block τόσο 3 διαφορετικά pc όσο και 2 android κινητά και ένα ipod touch....
> 
> Μόνη λύση το ολικό reset του taratsoPC με νέο δίσκο
> 
> (ευτυχώς που είχα κρατήσει backup των ρυθμίσεων)
> ...


nkar δεν παίζει να σε έκαναν block τα συγκεκριμένα φίλτρα που είναι ποσταρισμενα εδώ, μόνο αν έκανες κάποια μορφή port scanning πχ nmap κτλ. μάλλον κάτι ακόμα θα είχες στα firewall rules  ::

----------


## gas

> Παντως προσοχή στα παραπάνω φίλτρα
> 
> Βάζοντάς τα κατάφερα να κλειδωθώ έξω από το mikrotikm μου.
> Ουτε απο winbox ούτε απο web μπόρεσα να μπω.
> Μου έκανε Block τόσο 3 διαφορετικά pc όσο και 2 android κινητά και ένα ipod touch....
> 
> Μόνη λύση το ολικό reset του taratsoPC με νέο δίσκο
> 
> (ευτυχώς που είχα κρατήσει backup των ρυθμίσεων)
> ...


Εγκατεστησα τα φιλτρα σε εσωτερικο ΜΤ ρουτερ και δεν παρατηρησα κανενα προβλημα στο log in ουτε καποια αυξηση της cpu!!!!

----------


## klarabel

Επειδή διάβασα διάφορα.... οποιος θέλει να προστατέψει τα όποια "μηχανήματά του" απο "επιθέσεις γενικότερα", εφαρμόζει πιο "αυστηρή πολιτική firewall", στο τοπικό του δίκτυο και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να επιρρεάζει τη ουδετερότητα του δικτύου (στο ρουτερ του awmn), με την προυπόθεση ότι γνωρίζει πάντοτε τι ακριβώς κάνει το κάθε φίλτρο.
Επιπλέον επειδή κάτι διάβασα για reboot, ...μόλις εγινε και αυτό.

----------


## klarabel

Σήμερα και μετά απο ολιγόωρη διακοπή ρεύματος το ταρατσο-ρούτερ δεν επανήλθε. Ανέβηκα αλλά επειδή ο καιρός δεν είναι κατάλληλος...με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα είναι πάλι up.

----------


## klarabel

> Σήμερα και μετά απο ολιγόωρη διακοπή ρεύματος το ταρατσο-ρούτερ δεν επανήλθε. Ανέβηκα αλλά επειδή ο καιρός δεν είναι κατάλληλος...με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα είναι πάλι up.


 Μετα απο 4 χρόνια συνεχούς λειτουργίας , το 435G Router δεν επανήλθε μετά απο μια διακοπή. Αν όχι αύριο (επειδή ψιλοβλέχει και δεν είναι για ταρατσάδα τώρα) , μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα επιδιορθωθεί και θα ανέβει πάλι ο κόμβος.

----------


## mikemtb

κανε μια μέτρηση στους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες καλου κακού...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## klarabel

> κανε μια μέτρηση στους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες καλου κακού... Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


 O κόμβος επανήλθε τελικά. Ολα ΟΚ. Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αλλά δεν ήταν αυτό.

----------

